# Idiocracy / Volksverdummung



## Doofkatze (3. Januar 2011)

Die passenden Lektüren zu diesem Thema sind zum einen der Film "Idiocracy" und Georgs Schramm Aussagen über "Volksverdummung" (siehe Youtube).

Im Prinzip ist genannter Film an sich zum Großteil eine herrliche Blödelei, beeinhaltet aber leider all zu viele Wahrheiten, über die man sich mal wirklich Gedanken machen sollte.

Akademiker verschieben oftmals ihre Kinderwünsche, teilweise bis es sogar zu spät ist, während viele andere jede Gelegenheit am Schopfe passen und so schnell riesige Familienbäume mit schlechter veranlagten Kindern "produzieren", die oftmals schlechtere Chancen haben, als ihre "Akademiker-Konkurrenten".

Gleichzeitig sinkt das Bildungsniveau seit den letzten 3-4 Jahrzehnten immer weiter in den Keller, 50-60 Jährige Abiturienten haben noch 5 mal so viel gelernt, wie wir heutzutage.

All das wird noch übertrumpft durch heutige Technik, die es uns erlaubt, viele Dinge nicht wissen zu müssen, da wir sie ganz schnell durch Medien wie das Internet nachschauen könnten.

Zum Schluss gibt es da noch Fastfoodketten, die es in den vergangenen Jahrzehnten geschafft haben, das "Kocherbe" zu zerstören.

Einige Aussagen, die zusammengerechnet einfach ein Bild ergeben, das wir jetzt schon nichts anderes mehr als doof sind (viele von uns) und es unserer Jugend nicht mehr besser gehen kann. 

Ich selbst bin erst relativ kurz aus dem eigentlichen Schulteil raus, habe erst einen Realschulabschluss gemacht, später die höhere Handelsschule abgeschlossen und dann noch zum vollen Abitur vervollständigt und hänge nun in meiner Ausbildung zum Steuerfachangestellten. Ich habe durchaus gute Noten, schreibe durchgehend sehr gute Klausuren, habe aber jetzt leider verstehen müssen, dass das nunmal nicht alles ist.

Auf meinem Zeugnis steht ein Einserschnitt, jeder Arbeitgeber würde mich aufgrund schulischer und praktischer Leistungen sofort aufnehmen, weil ich sehr viel besser bin, als so viele andere. Trotzdem fehlen viele andere Werte, die damals in der Schule vermittelt wurden oder auch von den Eltern nahtlos weitergegeben wurden.
Ich verstehe das Fach in dem ich arbeite durchgehend, kann wirklich gute Auskünfte geben und die Dinge auch einfach erklären.

Sobald mir aber jemand etwas von Braunschweig erzählt oder Frankfurt, muss ich mein Navi zu Rate ziehen. Flüsse in Deutschland kenne ich Rhein und Ruhr, weil ich dort wohne, die anderen kenne ich zum Teil vom Namen, aber mehr auch nicht. Das geht durchgehend im Bereich tatsächlicher Erdkunde so weiter. Dafür kann ich erklären, wie Vulkanausbrüche geschehen oder Erdbeben.
Da ich mich sehr viel fürs kochen interessiere, kann ich es mittlerweile. Trotzdem bin ich kein guter Koch, wie noch die ältere Generation. In meinem Bekanntenkreis ist niemand, der jetzt tatsächlich klassische Gerichte noch kochen könnte. Stattdessen beherrschen wir mehr die Maggitütenvariante bishin zum garen per Mikrowelle oder ziehen den örtlichen Pizzaboten zu Rate. Das Einzige, was ich später an meine Erben weitergeben könnte, wäre die Telefonnummer von diversen Bringdiensten.
In der Mathematik habe ich gelernt, Graphen zu berechnen, wenn ich jetzt aber 23 x 365 rechnen wollte, müsste ich den guten alten Taschenrechner fragen, da ich sowas weiß.
Genau das geht durchgehend so weiter. Ich weiß nicht, was ich überhaupt noch weiß.

Fragt man Vierzigjährige oder noch Ältere, hat man seine Antwort nach wenigen Sekunden, auch wenn diese damals nur die Realschule besucht haben. Fragt man die heutigen Abiturienten, selbst die mit einem Zweierschnitt, hört man höchstens, das doch alles in Wikipedia steht...

Wie auch in Idiocracy stelle ich mir die Zukunft wirklich so vor: Wir sind alle nur noch dickbäuchige dumme Konsumenten der Lebensmittelfirmen. Grundlagen wie die Tatsache, das man Pflanzen bewässern sollte, fehlen und lassen die Menschheit aussterben. Jeder Mensch kann zwar immer noch lesen, schreiben und 1+1 zusammenrechnen, aber für mehr müsste man studieren. Wir vegetieren uns aufgrund mangelnder Bildung zu Tode.

In der Schule werden einfach nicht mehr die menschlichen Werte wie damals noch vermittelt. Wir lernen viele "exotische" Dinge, die später über unsere berufliche Neigung entscheiden solle (innere Biologie, Chemie, Physik, Kunst...), wovon man 90% später nicht mehr benötigt. Stattdessen werden die Grundlagen immer weiter zusammengeschrumpft wie das selbstständige Rechnen oder eben genanntes Wissen über Erde. Ich weiß, das sie oval ist, das genügt?!

Viele, viele Aussagen, die im inneren Kern einfach irgendwo stimmen? Wie denkt ihr über dieses gesamte Thema?


----------



## sympathisant (3. Januar 2011)

worüber? über die filme, dein weltbild oder dein einser-zeugnis?


----------



## Doofkatze (3. Januar 2011)

sympathisant schrieb:


> worüber? über die filme, dein weltbild oder dein einser-zeugnis?



Die Demographie und unsere Zukunft.


----------



## sympathisant (3. Januar 2011)

was ich sagen wollte. du schreibst n haufen wirres zeug, mit dem ich nichts anfangen konnte.

ich denke in deinem alter hast du noch ne sehr beschränkte sicht der dinge, findest die sicherlich auch irgendwo bestätigt und machst dir nun sorgen. 

lösung: über den tellerrand schauen, lockerer werden und das leben leben.


ein beispiel: "Zum Schluss gibt es da noch Fastfoodketten, die es in den vergangenen Jahrzehnten geschafft haben, das "Kocherbe" zu zerstören."

das mag in deinem umfeld so sein. gleichzeitig gibt es menschen, die das kochen für sich wiederentdecken. denen es spass macht in der küche zu experimentieren und frische lebensmittel zu verarbeiten. das meinte ich mit: über den tellerrand schauen.


----------



## seanbuddha (3. Januar 2011)

Ich gebe dir in allem recht. Ich gehe zurzeit in die 9te Klasse eines Gymnasiums [Nichts falsches denken, bin eigentlich 11er Oberstufe, kam aber einiges dazwischen, G8 etc. etc.]
und was ich da erlebe, ist Teilweise unglaublich. 
Der Stoff wird uns reingequetscht ohne ihn vernünftig abzuschliessen nur weil die Politiker nicht einsehen können das die Deutschen mal nicht die besten sein können. [Exportweltmeister und und und]




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4DetA5xT0wM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Manche in der Klasse können nichtmal Kochen, Pornographie gibt es an allen Ecken und im Unterricht wird überhauptnicht aufgepasst da 80% auf ihren iStupids rumdaddeln müssen.
Die Lehrer können sich nicht durchsetzen, teilweise werden von den Schülern Fragen gestellt bei denen man nur den Kopf schütteln kann. Stoff aus der 7 oder 8, der einst gelehrt wurde ist Vergessen. der einzige der das noch weiss bin ich, ein vor G8ler, der noch im alten System sass. Nun bin ich im G8 und alles ist Chaos. Ich komm nichtmehr mit und die Noten gehen runter. Die Kinder haben keinen Respekt vor einem, der 2-3 Jahre älter und 20cm Grösser ist als die anderen. 
Soviel zur Schule.
Im November 2010 hörte ich erschreckende Meldungen. Laut einer Studie wünscht sich rund jeder 13te Deutsche einen Führer zurück, der Deutschland mit starker Hand regiert. Super. Hatten wir ja nicht schonmal. 
Aber schliesslich wissen wir [Die schlauen ^_^] das Menschen aus ihren Fehlern nicht lernen. Atomwaffen sind ein gutes Beispiel. 
So dürfen wir uns Überraschen lassen, was die Zeit so bringt. Ändern können wir ja sowieso nichts, selbst wenn wir auf die Barrikaden gehen, dass sieht man ja an Stuttgart 21.

Warten wir einfach ab.
Ps: Mit dem Kochen gebe ich dir auch Recht. schaut mal ein paar Folgen von Jamie Oliver, besonders die wo er in die Schulen geht. Im Ernst, in Deutschland wird es teilweise nicht viel anders sein


----------



## Legendary (3. Januar 2011)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Fragt man Vierzigjährige oder noch Ältere, hat man seine Antwort nach wenigen Sekunden, auch wenn diese damals nur die Realschule besucht haben. Fragt man die heutigen Abiturienten, selbst die mit einem Zweierschnitt, hört man höchstens, das doch alles in Wikipedia steht...



Schon mal was von Lebenserfahrung gehört? Meinst du nur weil so ne 18-jährige Rotznase mit ner 1 ausm Abitur kommt weiß sie alles? Das war früher nicht so, das ist heute nicht so. 


Ich selbst wusste mit 18 weit nicht so viel wie jetzt mit 25. Das sind nur 7 Jahre, wenn man aber arbeitet, sich informiert, fernsieht (verfünftige Sachen  ) oder sich mit anderen austauscht, wächst automatisch das Wissen. Das ist doch ganz normal und auch wichtig, da man je älter man wird auch schwerer lernen kann, da sind viele nützliche Informationen die man in seinem Leben schon aufgepickt hat ziemlich wichtig.


----------



## Konov (3. Januar 2011)

Ich kann den TE gut verstehen.

Ich selbst habe mehrfach in meinem Leben den Eindruck gewonnen, dass *falsches *gelehrt wird, *wenig *gelehrt wird und vorallem *falsch *gelehrt wird.
Ob das jetzt früher soviel besser war, kann man wohl pauschal nicht sagen. Natürlich gab es viele Dinge die besser waren und schlicht durch das Voranschreiten der Zeit sich verändern. In der Summe kann man sicher sagen, dass durch die zunehmende Technologisierung alles in irgendeiner Weise vereinfacht wird. Und Vereinfachung führt zwangsläufig zur Verdummung, da bestimmte Prozesse einfach wegfallen. Die Mentalität der Menschen müsste im gleichen Maße umgekrempelt werden, dass Wissen wieder mehr Reiz bekommt. Stattdessen wird der Spalt in der Bevölkerung einfach nur größer... finanziell, sozial und eben auch vom Grad der Bildung her.


Ich persönlich weiß genau wovon ich spreche, denn in der Schule bin ich nie gefördert worden. Meine Fähigkeiten sind nie gefördert worden, dank unserm beschissenen Bildungssystem bin ich sitzen geblieben, musste mich durch Schulformen prügeln lassen mit denen ich nichts anfangen konnte und die meiner persönlichen Reifung auch nichts gebracht haben. Viel Zeit verschwendet für nichts. Heute bin ich 25, besuche das Abendgymnasium und hoffe, dass ich das Abitur noch schaffe, aber es ist verdammt schwer geworden, weil man mit einer völlig verkorksten Basis da rangeht. Und die Zeit kann mir keiner zurückgeben. Und ja das Bildungssystem trägt die Hauptschuld an dieser Misere. Mit mehr Möglichkeiten, mehr Differenzierung und mehr Förderung wäre es nicht soweit gekommen.
Und ich bin sicher nicht der Einzige dem es so geht.

Gregor Gysis Ansage in dem YT Video kann ich nur unterschreiben - der Mann sagt was gesagt werden muss. Deswegen werde ich warscheinlich nicht gleich die Linke wählen, aber es ist doch erschreckend, dass so selten so wichtiges ausgesprochen wird - und umso seltener wird etwas als Konsequenz daraus getan. Das Vertrauen in unsere Politik ist seit Beginn der 2000er sowieso komplett im Eimer und die Volksverdummung, um die es hier primär geht, schleicht sich immer weiter in unsere Gesellschaft. Ich bin kein Pessimist, aber ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass sich daran in der Zukunft etwas ändert. Wir steuern als ganze Gesellschaft immer mehr in die Verdummung hinein - und daran wird sich nichts ändern.


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Januar 2011)

Zum Thema "Die Älteren seien ach so schlau" hier mal ein paar Beispiele, was mir in den letzten paar Tagen widerfahren ist:




- Mutter:"Kommt das Wort Jude etwa von Judas?"

- Mutter:"Was sollen denn die Mayas sein. Davon habe ich noch nie was gehört!"

  Ich:"Die Mayas waren ein altes Volk aus Mittelamerika, die damals unter anderem den berühmten Sonnenkalender erfunden haben, oder auch Pyramiden erichtet haben."

  Mutter:"Ja sind des dann Indianer?"

- Bekannte (50):" Diese Zeugen Jehowas sind des reinste Dreckspack. Die erzählen einem immer nur irgendeinen Scheiß aus so einem komischen Buch und zwingen des dann einem auf!"

  Ich:"Du weißt aber schon, dass sie Schriften aus der Bibel zitieren?"

  Dazu muss angemerkt werden, dass wir beide Christen sind.


----------



## Wolfmania (3. Januar 2011)

zum TE: so schlimm sehe ich das nicht, habe den Film auch gesehen und war amüsiert, doch mir kam USA in den Sinn wo das so sein könnte...hier scheint mir das nicht anders zu sein als 1994 da habe ich Abi gemacht. Doch unser großer Sohn kommt bald in die 5. Klasse also Gymnasium wirds und dann bin ich auch mal gespannt wie das so ist heutzutage (wie das klingt..^^). Doch die ersten Eindrücke sind ganz gut, auch die Vostellung der Fächer etc. Also sind wir da ganz entspannt. Und zum Thema Akademiker: Fachidioten gabs schon immer, den Rest muß man sich selbst beibringen, das Leben ansich halt...habe auch BWL studiert und mit der Praxis hatte das alles herzlich wenig zu tun. Seit dem Beruf weiß man, was im RL wirklich läuft. Zur Technik: Es wird einem alles einfacher gemacht mit der Technik heutzutage, doch man muß sich auch mit ihr beschäftigen und das ist auch ein Lernprozess. Wie oft ist es daß im Bekanntenkreis eine Hilfe braucht bei TV anschließen, PC installieren, WLAN etc...und das geht alles so schnell weiter, die Technik entwickelt sich so unglaublich schnell daß die Gesellschaft kaum mitkommt. Und ob Internet Fluch oder Segen ist weiß ich bis heut nicht...^^so hätte ich mir 5 Jahre WoW sparen können Also mein Fazit: sehe das nicht so, und ich hoffe daß es auch nicht so sein wird ! Und wenn noch jemand Gysi postet dann  die Linke hat mit der Realität so viel gemein wie es fliegende Kühe gibt...


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. Januar 2011)

@ TE Eigentlich bin ich durchaus deiner Meinung. Aber bei solchen Themen sehe ich es als Herausforderung mal die Gegenposition einzunehmen.

Nehmen wir mal das Beispiel Wikipedia.

Du hast recht meinen Eltern kennen sich in Deutschland aus dem Kopf 10x besser aus als ich. 
Aber auch deren Wissen ist konsequenter Weise selektiv. Das heisst, alles kennen sie natürlich auch nicht.
Jetzt stellt sich die Frage was besser ist: Sein Kopf mit einer eher wahllosen Ansammlung von Wissen zu füllen und im Zweifel dann doch nachgucken zu müssen, oder gleich darauf zu verzichten, dafür aber zu wissen wie ich schnell und zuverlässig an solche Informationen komme.

Was machen meine Eltern mit der guten Bildung, wenn sie etwas nicht Wissen? Sie kramen den Brockhaus (10 Bändig von 19 irgednwas) raus und gucken nach. Muhahaha.

Ist es nicht so, dass sich Bildung an die Umstände anpassen muss.
Wenn Information in dieser Weise wie heute gradezu inflationär vorhanden ist, macht es dann nicht Sinn, auf das Auswendinglernen solcher Informationen zu verzichten, sondern den Schülern das sinnvolle und strukturierte Sortieren und Erfassen von Information beizubringen.

Oder noch kürzer: Was ist besser, 100 Hauptstädte auswendig zu können oder zu wissen wie ich ganz schnell und richtig 1000 Hauptstädte nachgucken kann?


----------



## Doofkatze (3. Januar 2011)

Ob das Internet oder die Technik im allgemeinen ein Fluch oder Segen ist, sollte man keinesfalls pauschalieren. Festzuhalten sei aber eben, das es auch starke Nachteile gibt, die wir schon in naher Zukunft stärker bemerken werden, wenn die erste Generation Internet "durch" ist.

Ähnlich wie auch das Thema kochen + Jugend. Natürlich gibt es aufstrebende Köche heutzutage, die weit besser kochen als alles, was man in seiner Verwandtschaft kennt und auch die Experimentierfreudigen wird es immer geben. Aber wenn man auf die Masse schaut sieht man einfach eine hohe Mehrzahl derer, die immer mehr dem Maggitütenwahn verfallen und wo Salz höchstens auf die gekauften bunten Eier kommt...


----------



## Valinar (3. Januar 2011)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Gleichzeitig sinkt das Bildungsniveau seit den letzten 3-4 Jahrzehnten immer weiter in den Keller, 50-60 Jährige Abiturienten haben noch 5 mal so viel gelernt, wie wir heutzutage.



Warum wird das immer behauptet?
Ich kenne schlaue Jugendliche und ich kenne blöde.
Ich kannte vor 20 Jahren genauso schlaue und blöde Jugendliche.
Immer das rumgehacke auf die Jugendlichen...weis ich noch genauso aus meiner Kindheit.

Ihr könnt doch nichts,wir haben mehr gelernt,was wisst ihr schon,was soll nur aus den Kindern werden blablabla.
Das gleiche gequatsche gabs 20 Jahre vorher und auch schon während der Zeit des Römischen Reiches.
Wahrscheinlich davor auch schon.

Die heutige Generation ist nicht schlechter und dümmer als vorhergehende.
Und wenn sie es doch sein sollte(was ich aus meinen Persönlichen erfahrungen nicht bestätigen kann) dann haben die heutigen Erwachsenen mehr schuld an der Situation als die Jugendlichen.

Immer dieses "früher war alles besser" gequatsche.


----------



## sympathisant (3. Januar 2011)

und wenn die masse der jugendlichen immer dümmer wird, dann seht doch das als chance. nie war es einfacher sich als leuchtende ausnahme zu präsentieren. 

lernt mal eben 100 hauptstädte auswendig. :-)


nein, ernsthaft: guter schulabschluss und ne gute ausbildung und ihr habt ausgesorgt, wenn die masse dumm bleibt.


----------



## Konov (3. Januar 2011)

sympathisant schrieb:


> nein, ernsthaft: guter schulabschluss und ne gute ausbildung und ihr habt ausgesorgt, wenn die masse dumm bleibt.




Wobei heutzutage guter Schulabschluss UNGLEICH Intelligenz und/Bildung.

Ich hab schon soviele Abiturienten kennengelernt, die wirklich keine schlechten Noten hatten aber trotzdem in vielen Situationen dümmer sind als 2 Meter Feldweg.
Und ich möchte nicht arrogant klingen aber ich fühle mich selbst intelligent und sehr gebildet. Habe aber nur einen schlechten Realschulabschluss und arbeite gerade daran mein Abi nachzumachen.


Zudem sollte gesagt werden, dass Dummheit u.U. genau definiert werden sollte. Wann ist man dumm, wann ist man gebildet/schlau/intelligent?
Das ist alles sehr subjektiv und man kann im Grunde nur von seinen eigenen Erfahrungen berichten.


----------



## Ptolemeus (3. Januar 2011)

Die Kinder haben keinen Respekt vor einem, der 2-3 Jahre älter und 20cm Grösser ist als die anderen. 

vllt haben sie genau deswegen keinen respekt vor dir weil du 3 jahre älter bist und trotzdem noch in der 9 klasse hängst


----------



## eaglestar (3. Januar 2011)

Von mir kommt nur das: TV Total: Wo liegt Deutschland?
...einfach ein wenig vorspulen.



Gruß eagle*


----------



## Pymonte (3. Januar 2011)

@Ohrensammler:

Es reicht nicht immer "zu wissen wo es steht". In Gesprächen bringt dir so ein Halbwissen gar nichts. Wenn du unterwegs bist, bringt dir so ein Halbwissen gar nichts. Sicher, wenn ich von Erfurt nach Braunschweig fahre, dann nutze ich heutzutage auch ein Navi (früher hat man eben in den Atlas geschaut). Aber andererseits weiß ich zumindest, wo beide Städte liegen und kann auch etwas darüber erzählen. Schließlich kommt es schon etwas doof rüber, wenn man nie eine Antwort weiß.

Außerdem wirkt Faktenwissen kompetenter und lässt einen weit schneller reagieren. Ein Mensch, der seine Umgebung fast auswendig kennt, der kann auch schnell und ohne Hilfe von A nach B kommen. Der 3. Mittelnutzer muss dann halt erstmal das Internet/Navi konsultieren und das braucht Zeit.

Ist ja genau das gleiche im Job. Da schaut man ja auch nicht ständig ins Handbuch/die Literatur wenn man irgendwas macht, sondern kanne hoffentlich anch dem ersten Mal auswendig^^


----------



## Doofkatze (3. Januar 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> @ TE Eigentlich bin ich durchaus deiner Meinung. Aber bei solchen Themen sehe ich es als Herausforderung mal die Gegenposition einzunehmen.
> 
> Nehmen wir mal das Beispiel Wikipedia.
> 
> ...



Selbstverständlich ändert sich die Bildung, aber die Gefahr bleibt die gleiche: Grundkenntnisse werden nur noch bedingt vermittelt, woraus später größere Problematiken entstehen könnten, als wenn man keine Integralrechnung versteht.

Ich finde es vollkommen legitim, zu wissen, wie man mit dem Internet umgeht, wie man Dinge sucht, Informationen beschafft oder seinen Taschenrechner bedient, aber in mehr als genug Fällen übernehmen diese Dinge bereits den kompletten Denkprozess.

Es ist einfach ganz ärgerlich, weil sich diese Problemstellung auch in unserer Kommunikation widerspiegelt.

Da spricht ein Mandant von seinem tollen Urlaub auf dem Mount Everest und du fragst dich, ob er denn auch eine Badehose eingepackt hat. (etwas übertrieben^^) Gerade in einem Bereich, wo man nunmal auch Smalltalk beherrschen muss, kommen durch mangelnde Grundlagen und der Einstellung, das man doch eh alles nachgucken kann eben Probleme auf. Wir lernen, unseren Kopf gar nicht mehr zu benutzen. 

Und das lässt sich irgendwann auch nicht mehr ändern. Man gewöhnt sich eher ab, den Kopf nochmals einzuschalten. Dann tippt man eben 5+7 in den Taschenrechner vor einem ein, wie man auch sonst 50 Zahlen addiert. Dann schaut man auch eben 5 mal zu unpasenden Zeiten auf die Uhr, weil man sich die Uhrzeit nich merken kann. Dann schreibt man sich eben eine sechsstellige Zahl auf, um sie zu übertragen in eine andere Datei. All das ist ein Vergessensprozess ausgelöst durch die vermehrte Nutzung von Technik.

Genau hier fängt dann auch mein Chef an, der dies bereits mal vor Jahren gesagt hat: Wir verlernen zu denken. Wir lernen, den Kopf auszuschalten. Das Problem ist nur, das dies nicht nur im Fall meines Arbeitskollegen so ist, sondern auch schon bei vielen Schülern. Im schlimmsten Fall lernen wir diese gewisse Sachen nichtmal, wo dann der Supergau vorprogrammiert ist.

Ich denke einfach, das in der Schule diese Grundlagen auch ohne PC/Taschenrechner erst...ok...reingeprügelt ist eindeutig das falsche Wort...gelehrt werden müssen, bevor man sich auf Dinge wie exotischere Fächer besinnen kann. Diese große Vorbildung und damit der wichtigste Schritt in der Schule ist die Grundschule, obwohl man auch später noch mit dem Wissen arbeiteten sollte.


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. Januar 2011)

Meine Schulzeit lag in wesentlichen in den 70er und frühen 80ern.

Damals gab es einfach noch vieles gar nicht was man heute wissen muss/müsste.
Bedenkt mal, was man heute so an Allgemeinwissen darufhaben sollte um das tägliche Leben zu meistern.

1980

Ich benötige ein Telefon. Also gehe ich zur Post wählezwischen drei formschönen Telefonen und warte 5 Monate auf den Techniker. Ende
Ich benötige ein Fernseher. Ich nehme (viel) Geld gehe in ein Kaufhaus und überlege ob teuer (Farbe) oder billig (schwarzweis). Ende
Ich benötige Strom. Ich rufe den Energieversorger an und nenne Zählernummer udn Stand. Ende

2011

Wisst ihr alle selber. Alleine diese Unmengen an zusätzlichem Wissen, welches ich ja dauern parat haben muss um meine Handys, Smartphones, Netbooks, Stromtarife, Flatrates, W-Lan Router, Prepaidtarife oder Blueray Player richtig auszuwählen und zu handhaben, nicht zu vergessen Skype, Twitter, ICQ und Facebook. Das ist Wissen das heute genauso praktisch und notwendig ist, wie Wissen über Erfurt oder den Ursprung der Werra.
Und wenn ich nach der Unterhaltung über den Mount Everest das Thema wechsel, den Gegenüber nach Twitter frage und der mir sagt, dass er mit Beidgeschlechtlichkeit keine Erfahrung hat ist das heutzutage nicht minder peinlich.

Wieviel Wissen soll den so ein Durchschnittsbürger parat haben. 
Ist es da nicht besser sich auf das Alltägliche zu konzentrieren anstatt sich Infos über Städte zu merken die ich eh besser und vollständiger in jedem Stadtführer oder bei Wiki nachlesen kann.


----------



## Potpotom (3. Januar 2011)

Ist das nicht etwas übertrieben? Meine Tochter hat in ihrem Klassenzimmer jedenfalls ganz normalen Unterricht, so wie ich ihn vor Jahren auch hatte. Der Lernprozess hat sich nicht geändert, lediglich die Beschaffung von Lernmaterial gestaltet sich einfacher. Einen Taschenrechner dürfen sie noch nicht benutzen und geschrieben wird, wie damals auch, mit Tintenfüller.

Der Unterrichtsstoff ist meiner Meinung nach nicht einfacher geworden, sondern eher schwerer als damals.

Ein gewisser Grad der Allgemeinbildung ist ein Muss, aber wo hört es auf? Muss ich wirklich wissen, dass Berlin ein Städtchen in Massachusetts, USA ist? Muss ich denn wissen, wie ein Plasma-Fernseher funktioniert? Nein - muss ich nicht. Damals wussten nur die wenigsten, wie ein Farbfernseher funktioniert oder wie eine Stimme über Funkwellen übertragen wird. Von "Verdummung" kann da nicht die Rede sein.

Der Anspruch ist heute gestiegen, überproportional zum Bildungsgrad unserer Gesellschaft. Deweiteren lässt es sich heute so einfach sagen, jemand sei dumm, nur weil er skeleton agreement nicht ins Deutsche übersetzen kann - da liegt das Problem. Nehmen wir doch unsere Politiker - wie oft hört man denn, der Westerwelle oder die Merkel sei dumm, doof, blöd etc.? Heute ist man in vielen Augen schon dumm, wenn man eine andere Meinung vertritt.

Rein vom Wissen her... ist unsere heutige Gesellschaft der von vor 30 Jahren um Lichtjahre vorraus, wenn auch der Tatsache geschuldet, dass wir unser Wissen in wenigen Sekunden aus dem Internet beziehen können. 

Der vermehrte Drang seine vermeindliche Intelligenz in die weite Welt des Internets zu blasen finde ich da erschreckender als Konstantin, der kleine 5-jährige Nachbarsjunge, der Schwierigkeiten hat das kleine 1x1 jetzt schon zu können.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (3. Januar 2011)

Idiocracy ist ein netter Film - sehr zu empfehlen. Aber als ernstzunehmende Zukunftsvision würde ich ihn nicht gerade bezeichnen. 

Falls es Dich beruhigt: In meiner Generation konnte während der Schulzeit auch praktisch niemand kochen. Und da gab's auch schon McDonald's. Und Döner. Wir hatten Schulbücher aus den Sechzigern, den zweiten Weltkrieg haben wir leider nicht mehr ganz gepackt, weil das Schuljahr vorbei war, meine erste Unterrichtsstunde in Sexualkunde hatte ich irgendwann mit 16 und damit locker 2 Jahre zu spät und nach der 10. Klasse bin ich planlos rumgedümpelt, weil ich beim besten Willen nicht wusste, was ich überhaupt vom Leben will oder womit ich mein Geld verdienen möchte. Und damals hatte auch noch nicht jeder seinen eigenen Internetzugang - wir haben halt Penner mit ner Flasche Fusel bestochen, damit sie uns schmutzige Heftchen kaufen.

Die Allgemeinheit ist nicht über Nacht verblödet. Die Menschheit war seit Anbeginn der Zeit behämmert und wird es auch immer bleiben. Aber es wird nicht schlimmer. Und es ist auch nicht alles so furchtbar schlecht. Nur, weil Deine Klassenkameraden nicht kochen können, heißt das nicht, dass die ganze Welt daran das Interesse verloren hat. Dann müssten wir nicht rund um die Uhr Sackgesichter wie Lafer, Lichter und Jamie Oliver im Fernsehen ertragen. 

Nicht jeder Vollidiot setzt 10 Kinder in die Welt. Nicht jeder Akademiker zögert mit Nachwuchs, bis er den Löffel abgibt. Und Bildung hat nichts mit Genetik zu tun - wenn Papi in der Schule nicht aufgepasst hat, heißt das nicht zwangsläufig, dass aus Junior ein Vollhonk wird. 

Das Internet macht uns jetzt aber erst richtig *bewusst*, dass der Mensch im Allgemeinen eher erkenntnisresistent ist. Während Vollidioten früher nur am Stammtisch ihre Weisheiten von sich gaben, darf man Blödheit inzwischen in Internetforen und Kommentarbereichen der Webseiten dieser Welt bewundern. Und da wird dann ganz schnell klar, dass die Deppen die klare Mehrheit bilden. War aber schon immer so - dafür kann das Schulsystem nix, dafür kann Fast Food nix und dafür kann Jamie Oliver nix.


----------



## Silenzz (3. Januar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> [...] Und Bildung hat nichts mit Genetik zu tun - wenn Papi in der Schule nicht aufgepasst hat, heißt das nicht zwangsläufig, dass aus Junior ein Vollhonk wird.
> [...]


/Sign, stimme dir generell bei deinem ganzen Post zu, und auf diesen einen Punkt will ich noch ein bisschen näher eingehn. Der Vater eines Freundes von mir hat, nennen wir es einfach, einen extrem schlecht bezahlten Job. Warum? Er sagt selbst, eigene Dummheit nicht in der Schule aufgepasst, aber trotzdem ist er kein dummer Mann, sein Sohn, hat jetzt ein sehr gutes Abi gemacht und geht studieren. Bildung hat, wie Berserkerkitten schon gesagt hat, rein gar nichts mit Genetik zu tun!


----------



## Jester (3. Januar 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich persönlich weiß genau wovon ich spreche, denn in der Schule bin ich nie gefördert worden. Meine Fähigkeiten sind nie gefördert worden, dank unserm beschissenen Bildungssystem bin ich sitzen geblieben, musste mich durch Schulformen prügeln lassen mit denen ich nichts anfangen konnte und die meiner persönlichen Reifung auch nichts gebracht haben. Viel Zeit verschwendet für nichts. Heute bin ich 25, besuche das Abendgymnasium und hoffe, dass ich das Abitur noch schaffe, aber es ist verdammt schwer geworden, weil man mit einer völlig verkorksten Basis da rangeht. Und die Zeit kann mir keiner zurückgeben. Und ja das Bildungssystem trägt die Hauptschuld an dieser Misere. Mit mehr Möglichkeiten, mehr Differenzierung und mehr Förderung wäre es nicht soweit gekommen.
> Und ich bin sicher nicht der Einzige dem es so geht.



Sicher, das System ist schuld.
Auch ich bin momentan noch Opfer des Systems und das alles sogar noch in verschärfter Form, da ich den Umbruch G9/G8 direkt in meiner Oberstufe erleben darf und mir dadurch eine Menge verloren geht. Und sicher hat unser System unsere Fehler, sicher ist es unpersönlich und unflexibel und sicher halte auch ich z.b. das amerikanische System, welches ich ein halbes Jahr lang selbst erleben durfte, für deutlich besser und fördernder, es ist halt leider so, dass wir uns das nicht aussuchen dürfen.

Wenn man allerdings mal ein wenig objektiver an die Sache herangeht und mal einen Moment drüber nachdenkt, anstatt sofort wieder rumzuschreien wie furchtbar alles ist (was ich nicht dir, aber vielen Anderen vorwerfe), komme zumindest ich zum Schluss, dass unser System das Bessere ist.

Unser System fördert nicht, es fordert. Es fordert, sich zeitweise mal gehörig an die Eier zu packen und selbstständig zu lernen. Natürlich hatte ich nie Bock, Latein oder Altgriechisch zu lernen, allerdings ging mir irgendwann mal auf, dass es aus mir einen gebildeten Menschen machen könnte, würde ich mir die beiden Sprachen aneignen, also lernte ich sie und bin sie jetzt noch am lernen. Dazu brauch es keine Lehrer, die mir alle 5min erzählen, ich solle doch bitte bitte anfangen zu lernen und die auf meine persönlichen Bedürfnisse eingehen.

Zumal man heutzutage zumindest auf meiner Schule (ok, Privatschule, wayne) eher lernt zu lernen, anstatt mit sinnlosen Inhalten zugemüllt zu werden.
Eine gewisse Grundbildung, zu der an meiner Schule eben Latein und Griechisch gehören, neuerdings eben gepaart mit dem Wissen und dem Willen, sich selbstständig weiterzubilden, das seh ich als Quintessenz unseres Systems.
Und nach dem, was ich in den USA erlebt hab, muss ich sagen, bei uns kommt mehr bei rum.


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. Januar 2011)

eaglestar schrieb:


> Von mir kommt nur das: TV Total: Wo liegt Deutschland?
> ...einfach ein wenig vorspulen.
> 
> 
> ...



Da wurden wohl TV-Total - Zuschauer gefragt.


----------



## Landerson (3. Januar 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach ist es heutzutage wichtiger zu wissen wo man die richtige Information findet als alles in sich reinzuschlingen.
Wie oft erzaehle ich meinen Schwiegereltern, nachdem ich den Computer zum 10 mal aus der Virusfalle gerettet habe, das ich nicht das Computer Genie schlechthin bin aber ich eben was wo ich zu suchen habe und was ich Papa Google fragen muss damit er mir die richtige Antwort ausspuckt.
Das hilft mir uebrigens auch in meinem Job.

"Das Leben ist so schnell, das wir rennen muessen um nicht den Anschluss zu verpassen"
So oder so aehnlich hat es Sam Neill in Jurassic Park gesagt und ich finde es stimmt.

Ich druekce wieder die, virtuelle, Schulbank und mache meinen bachelor nach und ich muss sagen, dass die Haelfte von meiner Klasse nicht weiss wie man und woher man seine Informationen bekommt.


----------



## Reflox (3. Januar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Da wurden wohl TV-Total - Zuschauer gefragt.



Aufpassen, was du da sagst! ^^


----------



## Doofkatze (4. Januar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Nicht jeder Vollidiot setzt 10 Kinder in die Welt. Nicht jeder Akademiker zögert mit Nachwuchs, bis er den Löffel abgibt. Und Bildung hat nichts mit Genetik zu tun - wenn Papi in der Schule nicht aufgepasst hat, heißt das nicht zwangsläufig, dass aus Junior ein Vollhonk wird.




Es geht nicht immer nur um Genetik, sondern auch Chancengleichheit in (auf Deutschland bezogen) z. B. Lehrerfamilien + Hartz4-Empfängern.

Ich denke schon, das es sich auf den Nachwuchs auswirkt, wie die Eltern mit dem Leben untergehen. Kinder, deren Eltern immer wieder behaupten müssen, das sie HÖCHSTENS obere Mittelschicht sind, während sie als GmBH-Geschäftsführer durch Deutschland reisen haben höhere Chancen als die dritte Generation Hartz4 Empfänger.

Zwar ist das dann nicht ausgelöst durch die Intelligenz des Kindes, jedoch hat die familiäre Situation in vielen vielen Fällen doch was mit der "Intelligenz" der Eltern oder Großeltern zu tun, die sich nahtlos fortsetzt.

Wichtig ist, das man hier nicht pauschaliert. Es gibt immer Ausnahmen, es ist auch mal Lupus. Aber es ist eben ein demographischer Wandel gefühlt spürbar.

Ich wünsche mir nicht die Zustände der Rohrstocklehrer zurück, das keinesfalls, aber antiauthoritäte Erziehung seitens der Eltern und auch der Lehrer "ok, eigentlich müssten wir jetzt noch XX lernen" Schüler "OOOOOH" lehrer "ok dann nich" führt später zu Problemen, die man mehr oder weniger als Butterfly Effect sehen kann. 


In Sachen TV Total sollte man eigentlich vorsichtig sein. Ein Stefan Raab ist durchaus intelligent und auch einige Witze sind durchaus gut aufgearbeitet. Das Problem ist leider, das TV Total an sich mit der Zeit abgeflacht ist und viel zu oft für Werbemaßnahmen missbraucht wird.
Auch muss man verstehen, das TV Total wieder manipulativ ist. Das ganze spiegelt nicht die Wahrheit wieder. Genau wie das gekaufte Publikum beim Supertalent, welches dann klatscht, wenn sich eine Person gut vermarkten lassen könnte und sofort Jubelschreie loslässt.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (4. Januar 2011)

Genetik hat durchaus etwas mit Intelligenz zu tun, sonst hätte man sich nicht so oft wegen der Eugenik verbal totgeprügelt. "Der Apfel fällt nicht weit vom Stamm". 

Jedoch ist sehr viel wichtiger, wie das vorhandene Intelligenzpotential genutzt wird, oder ob man es brach liegen lässt. Gerade erst habe ich das Buch 
"Lob der Disziplin" von Bernhard Bueb durchgelesen und werde mir die Tage sein Zweitwerk "Von der Pflicht zu Führen" antun. Das hilft bei dem Thema
sehr, ebenso wie einige andere Sachbücher, darunter auch "Deutschland schafft sich ab". Aber jetzt schweife ich ab 

Wird die Welt dümmer? Nein. Aber es wird hart daran gearbeitet, genau das zu erreichen.


----------



## Lily:) (4. Januar 2011)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Ich denke schon, das es sich auf den Nachwuchs auswirkt, wie die Eltern mit dem Leben untergehen.



Genau das.
Arbeitslose Eltern, die 4 Kinder in die Welt setzen und sich einen Dreck um Bewerbungen o.ä. scheren,
leben ihren Kinder das denkbar Schlechteste vor.
Es gibt zuviele davon!

Da werden oft zum Mittag Spaghetti gekocht und mit der Tube Ketschup serviert...
Hausaufgaben? Ne, geht mal lieber raus um die Häuser, damit ich meine Ruhe habe...

Was will man von solchen Kindern groß erwarten?
Der Satz "Jeder ist seines eigenen Glückes Schmied"...der prallt auch an den armen Kindern einfach ab.
Völlige Gleichgültigkeit.

Woher sollen sie es auch besser wissen?!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Januar 2011)

Ihr geht aber immer gleich von Extrembeispielen aus. 
Ich habe gesagt, dass *Bildung* nix mit Genetik zu tun hat. Von Intelligenz habe ich überhaupt nicht gesprochen.

Mir ist durchaus klar, dass eine Asi-Familie mit acht Kindern in 3. Generation Hartz IV (gibt's das denn schon so lange?) vermutlich weniger Wert auf die Ausbildung der Sprösslinge setzt als ein stolzes Akademiker-Elternpaar.

Aber woran macht Ihr das fest? Woran seht Ihr, dass wir unzählige solcher Familien hier haben, die aus Faulheit und Überzeugung vom Staat leben und sich einen Dreck um die eigene Zukunft und die ihrer Kinder scheren? Am Vormittagsprogramm auf RTL?
Die Medien vermitteln irgendwie immer den Eindruck, dass alle Langzeitarbeitslosen ganz einfach keinen Bock haben und richtig gut von ALG (2) leben. Dass es genug arme Schweine gibt, die viel lieber arbeiten würden, aber ums Verrecken nichts finden oder in Zeitarbeit wie Sklaven gehalten werden und dort noch weniger bekommen als vom Staat, darüber wird fast nie berichtet. Ich durfte das selbst lange genug am eigenen Leib erfahren. Das heißt aber nicht, dass mein Sohn deswegen in der Schule nix auf die Reihe bekommt oder seine Hausaufgaben nicht macht.


----------



## Shaila (5. Januar 2011)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> *Wird die Welt dümmer? Nein. Aber es wird hart daran gearbeitet, genau das zu erreichen.*



Diesen Satz möchte ich aufgreifen. Ich behaupte das die Welt dümmer wird und ich kann deine Meinung unterschreiben das daran gearbeitet wird. Was ich allerdings nicht unterschreiben kann mit 100%iger Sicherheit, ist das es auch gewollt ist. Eine groß angelegte Volksverdummung wäre in meinen Augen hoch komplex und ziemlich schwer durchzuführen, aber für mich ist auf jedenfall sicher das eine solche Verblödung stattfindet. Es ist so, das ich auch noch in der Realschule bin, mache dieses Jahr den Abschluss. Es wird behauptet Leute wie ich würden einfach noch eine andere Sichtweise auf die Dinge haben, doch diese Behauptung ist in diesem Fall für mich falsch. Ich werde hier jetzt nicht abstreiten, das man mit den Jahren sein Wissen automatisch vergrößert und seine Sichtweisen zum Teil ändert, was jedoch vollkommen normal ist. Es macht die Meinung anderer deshalb aber nicht weniger bedeutsam oder weniger aussagekräftig. Mehr noch, ich denke in diesem speziellen Fall ist der Spieß genau umgedreht.

Viele hier haben mit dem Bildungssystem nichts mehr am Hut, ihre Schullaufbahn ist beendet. Andere wie ich befinden sich im System. Ich stelle die Behauptung auf, das sich viele hier einfach nicht vorstellen können, wie das heutige System arbeitet und vorallem: Wie es sich anfühlt und was es bewirkt. Bei euch gab es den Respekt vor Lehrern, diesen gibt es heute nicht mehr. Das wäre ein Beispiel. Als meine Eltern aus der Schule kamen gingen sie mit der Einstellung "och nö, nun muss ich arbeiten" aus der Schule und das ging vielen so. Die Leute von damals hatten nicht diesen enormen Druck den wir heute haben. Heute hofft man auf einen Arbeitsplatz, man rackert sich wie ein Bekloppter ab um gute Noten zu bekommen. man muss die Prüfungen bestehen, achja: Die gab es früher nicht!

Dazu kommt das alles kompakter gemacht wird, alles schneller, kürzer. Man kommt sich wie ein Zombie vor, dem der Kopf aufgeschraubt wird und sämtliches 10 Jähriges Schulwissen hineingepresst bekommt. Es bleibt keine Zeit Schwächen aufzuarbeiten, wenn dann nur durch teueres Geld für Nachhilfen. Das Bildungssystem lässt solche Schwächen nicht zu. In meiner letzten Klasse sind von 33(!) Schülern 17 (!) sitzen geblieben. 17 Schüler, das muss man sich doch einfach mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen und sich fragen, ob die Schuld hierbei bei den Schülern zu suchen ist. Doch diese 17 ist für mich nicht die einzige schockierende Zahl. Man schaue sich mal die 33 an. Man soll effektiv lernen, mit Aufarbeitung von Schwächen, in einer Klasse mit 33 Schülern und einem Lehrer ? Für mich von vorneherein zum totalen Scheitern verurteilt.

Dann geht es weiter mit dem Schulmaterial, Politikbücher aus dem jahre 1985, in dem Übrigens die Globalisierung bis zum Himmel hochgelobt wird und kein EINZIGER negativer Aspekt beleuchtet wird. nur um mal aufzuzeigem wie viel Politik allein in den Schulbüchern steckt. Wir haben PC Räume, wo jedoch nichts funktioniert, es gibt kein Virenschutz, keine Firewall, keine modernen Browser. Dort Informationen zu suchen und zu Arbeiten ist wie ein 6er im Lotto. Man könnte jetzt behaupten dafür ist kein Geld da, aber anscheinend ist genug Geld da um die Schule von außen freundlicher zu gestalten, aber blos nicht sehen was drinnen steckt. Da werden neue Türen gebaut und die Klassenräume stinken und haben verbeulte Tafeln. Das verstehe ich ganz einfach nicht und ich will es auch nicht verstehen.


Nochmal zurück zur Verdummung. Ich denke man muss das differenzieren. Ich bin der Überzeugung das wir verblöden, allerdings nicht in jedem Bereich. So kann jemand vielleicht eine komplizierte Rechnung lösen, ist aber ein soziales Wrack. im Sinne von schlechten verhalten, schlechte Aussprache, geringer Wortschatz. Die Leute hinterfragen viel zu wenig die Dinge. Die Leute sind zu leichtgläubig. Die Leute sind zu Desinteressiert. Und dieser Punkt ist wichtig für mich: Desinteresse und zwar in erster Linie an der Politik. Auf dieser Ebene verblödet Deutschland massiv und das ist eine Gefahr und man muss sich zurecht fragen, ob das erste Interesse der Politik darin besteht ein Desinteresse an der Politik zu fördern. Denn oft kommt es einem einfach nur noch so vor.

Ich kann da echt nur noch den Kopf schütteln wenn man jemanden in meiner Klasse z.B. zu Atomkraft etwas fragt und der oder diejenige keine Meinung dazu hat und es ihr oder ihm egal ist. Wie kann das sein ? Das kann ich einfach nicht nachvollziehen. Wie soll unsere Zukunft aussehen mit solchen Leuten ?


----------



## Shaila (5. Januar 2011)

Außerdem will ich hier jedem das Buch "Die verblödete Republik" von Thomas Wieczorek empfehlen. Ein sehr interessantes Buch das zum Nachdenken anregt.


----------



## sympathisant (5. Januar 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Viele hier haben mit dem Bildungssystem nichts mehr am Hut, ihre Schullaufbahn ist beendet. Andere wie ich befinden sich im System. Ich stelle die Behauptung auf, das sich viele hier einfach nicht vorstellen können, wie das heutige System arbeitet und vorallem: Wie es sich anfühlt und was es bewirkt. Bei euch gab es den Respekt vor Lehrern, diesen gibt es heute nicht mehr. Das wäre ein Beispiel. Als meine Eltern aus der Schule kamen gingen sie mit der Einstellung "och nö, nun muss ich arbeiten" aus der Schule und das ging vielen so. Die Leute von damals hatten nicht diesen enormen Druck den wir heute haben. Heute hofft man auf einen Arbeitsplatz, man rackert sich wie ein Bekloppter ab um gute Noten zu bekommen. man muss die Prüfungen bestehen, achja: Die gab es früher nicht!




das versteh ich nicht. die leute die arbeiten mussten haben keinen druck gehabt? und die die heute nicht arbeiten haben druck ... häh?

früher gab es keine prüfungen?

keine ahnung wo deine eltern aufgewachsen sind, aber anscheinend nicht in deutschland. du hast ein sehr seltsames weltbild.



> Dazu kommt das alles kompakter gemacht wird, alles schneller, kürzer. Man kommt sich wie ein Zombie vor, dem der Kopf aufgeschraubt wird und sämtliches 10 Jähriges Schulwissen hineingepresst bekommt. Es bleibt keine Zeit Schwächen aufzuarbeiten, wenn dann nur durch teueres Geld für Nachhilfen. Das Bildungssystem lässt solche Schwächen nicht zu. In meiner letzten Klasse sind von 33(!) Schülern 17 (!) sitzen geblieben. 17 Schüler, das muss man sich doch einfach mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen und sich fragen, ob die Schuld hierbei bei den Schülern zu suchen ist. Doch diese 17 ist für mich nicht die einzige schockierende Zahl. Man schaue sich mal die 33 an. Man soll effektiv lernen, mit Aufarbeitung von Schwächen, in einer Klasse mit 33 Schülern und einem Lehrer ? Für mich von vorneherein zum totalen Scheitern verurteilt.



jemand anders schrieb, dass heute nichts mehr gelehrt wird und du bist der meinung dass es zuviel ist. vielleicht seht ihr beide, dass ihr nur einblick in eure schule, in euren jahrgang habt. wie es woanders aussieht wisst ihr nicht. von sich auf gang deutschland zu schliessen ist nicht besonders sinnvoll.



> Dann geht es weiter mit dem Schulmaterial, Politikbücher aus dem jahre 1985, in dem Übrigens die Globalisierung bis zum Himmel hochgelobt wird und kein EINZIGER negativer Aspekt beleuchtet wird. nur um mal aufzuzeigem wie viel Politik allein in den Schulbüchern steckt.



das kann ein guter lehrer machen. und es gibt auch gute lehrer.



> Wir haben PC Räume, wo jedoch nichts funktioniert, es gibt kein Virenschutz, keine Firewall, keine modernen Browser. Dort Informationen zu suchen und zu Arbeiten ist wie ein 6er im Lotto. Man könnte jetzt behaupten dafür ist kein Geld da, aber anscheinend ist genug Geld da um die Schule von außen freundlicher zu gestalten, aber blos nicht sehen was drinnen steckt. Da werden neue Türen gebaut und die Klassenräume stinken und haben verbeulte Tafeln. Das verstehe ich ganz einfach nicht und ich will es auch nicht verstehen.



du scheinst ja am thema PC interessiert zu sein. nimm dich der sache an. sprich mit deinen lehrern, organisier freie software, setz dich damit auseinander. hat vorteile für dich und für die schule.



> Nochmal zurück zur Verdummung. Ich denke man muss das differenzieren. Ich bin der Überzeugung das wir verblöden, allerdings nicht in jedem Bereich. So kann jemand vielleicht eine komplizierte Rechnung lösen, ist aber ein soziales Wrack. im Sinne von schlechten verhalten, schlechte Aussprache, geringer Wortschatz. Die Leute hinterfragen viel zu wenig die Dinge. Die Leute sind zu leichtgläubig. Die Leute sind zu Desinteressiert. Und dieser Punkt ist wichtig für mich: Desinteresse und zwar in erster Linie an der Politik. Auf dieser Ebene verblödet Deutschland massiv und das ist eine Gefahr und man muss sich zurecht fragen, ob das erste Interesse der Politik darin besteht ein Desinteresse an der Politik zu fördern. Denn oft kommt es einem einfach nur noch so vor.



nur kann man desinteresse nicht lehren. es liegt doch an jedem selbst was er aus seinem leben macht.



> Ich kann da echt nur noch den Kopf schütteln wenn man jemanden in meiner Klasse z.B. zu Atomkraft etwas fragt und der oder diejenige keine Meinung dazu hat und es ihr oder ihm egal ist. Wie kann das sein ? Das kann ich einfach nicht nachvollziehen. Wie soll unsere Zukunft aussehen mit solchen Leuten ?



als 14jähriger hat mich atomkraft auch nicht interessiert. strom kam aus der steckdose und fertig.


----------



## Shaila (5. Januar 2011)

sympathisant schrieb:


> das versteh ich nicht. die leute die arbeiten mussten haben keinen druck gehabt? und die die heute nicht arbeiten haben druck ... häh?
> 
> früher gab es keine prüfungen?
> 
> keine ahnung wo deine eltern aufgewachsen sind, aber anscheinend nicht in deutschland. du hast ein sehr seltsames weltbild.



Ein wenig mitdenken darf man erwarten, oder ? Natürlich hat man Druck, das man aus der Schule kommt und dann dasitzt: Ohne Arbeit. Das man schlicht und ergreifend keine Arbeit findet. Früher wuste man, man findet garantiert eine Arbeit und sie ist definitiv auch angemessen bezahlt und heute ist das meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr gegeben. Man wird in der Schule unter permanenten Druck gesetzt, man würde auf der Straße landen, wenn man keine 2er schreibt. Nein, das ist keine Übertreibung. Für mich liegt es auf der Hand, das man eine andere Lerneinstellung besitzt, wenn man unter dieser "gewissheit" lernt, als mit der Gewissheit das man sowiso eine Arbeit findet.

Meine Eltern sind wie ich in Hessen aufgewachsen.




sympathisant schrieb:


> jemand anders schrieb, dass heute nichts mehr gelehrt wird und du bist der meinung dass es zuviel ist. vielleicht seht ihr beide, dass ihr nur einblick in eure schule, in euren jahrgang habt. wie es woanders aussieht wisst ihr nicht. von sich auf gang deutschland zu schliessen ist nicht besonders sinnvoll.



Nein, du hast nur wieder nicht mitgedacht. Ich kritisiere die Geschwindigkeit und Kompaktheit, nicht aber die Menge an Lernstoff. Der Lernstoff ist genau richtig, die Lernmethoden jedoch sind überholt. Die Tatsache das es kein einheitliches Bildungssystem in Deutschland gibt ist für mich ein weiterer Problemfall und eine traurige Wahrheit, weil so etwas nichts mehr mit Chancengleichheit zu tun hat.



sympathisant schrieb:


> das kann ein guter lehrer machen. und es gibt auch gute lehrer.



Und es gibt schlechte Lehrer. Dann erwischt man den Schlechten. Dann hat man deiner Meinung nach eben gelitten ? Ich finde es einfach falsch, gerade in Fächern wie Politik, mit veraltetem Material zu arbeiten. So etwas ist für mich nicht tragbar. 




sympathisant schrieb:


> du scheinst ja am thema PC interessiert zu sein. nimm dich der sache an. sprich mit deinen lehrern, organisier freie software, setz dich damit auseinander. hat vorteile für dich und für die schule.



Sämtliche Anträge wurden abgelehnt. Ein paar Klicks würden für modernere sichere Browser reichen, kostenlos. Es wird aber nichts getan.





sympathisant schrieb:


> nur kann man desinteresse nicht lehren. es liegt doch an jedem selbst was er aus seinem leben macht.



Man kann Interesse wecken und dieser Leitsatz sollte der Hauptgedanke hinter dem gesamten Bildungssystem sein. Der Leitsatz Interesse an der Welt, Wissen, Bildung und Politik sowie anderen wichtigen Dingen zu wecken, sodass die Schüler gerne und aus freien Stücken, aus reiner Interesse lernen und nicht aus Zwang.



sympathisant schrieb:


> als 14jähriger hat mich atomkraft auch nicht interessiert. strom kam aus der steckdose und fertig.



Wir reden nicht von 14 Jährigen.


----------



## Wolfmania (5. Januar 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Viele hier haben mit dem Bildungssystem nichts mehr am Hut, ihre Schullaufbahn ist beendet. Andere wie ich befinden sich im System. Ich stelle die Behauptung auf, das sich viele hier einfach nicht vorstellen können, wie das heutige System arbeitet und vorallem: Wie es sich anfühlt und was es bewirkt. Bei euch gab es den Respekt vor Lehrern, diesen gibt es heute nicht mehr. Das wäre ein Beispiel. Als meine Eltern aus der Schule kamen gingen sie mit der Einstellung "och nö, nun muss ich arbeiten" aus der Schule und das ging vielen so. Die Leute von damals hatten nicht diesen enormen Druck den wir heute haben. Heute hofft man auf einen Arbeitsplatz, man rackert sich wie ein Bekloppter ab um gute Noten zu bekommen. man muss die Prüfungen bestehen, achja: Die gab es früher nicht!



Habe '94 Abi gemacht warum sollte es heute so anders sein ? Davon kriege ich nix mit, und auf der Arbeit habe ich mit vielen Leuten zu tun, auch welchen die gerade hier ne Ausbildung anfangen nach der Realschule oder dem Abi. Und so doof sind die auch nicht... Es ist sehr subjektiv, das wurde ja im Thread schon mehrmals erwähnt. Aber viele machen sich hier Gedanken das ist doch auch schon mal was gutes oder ?!


----------



## Shaila (5. Januar 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Habe '94 Abi gemacht warum sollte es heute so anders sein ? Davon kriege ich nix mit, und auf der Arbeit habe ich mit vielen Leuten zu tun, auch welchen die gerade hier ne Ausbildung anfangen nach der Realschule oder dem Abi. Und so doof sind die auch nicht... Es ist sehr subjektiv, das wurde ja im Thread schon mehrmals erwähnt. Aber viele machen sich hier Gedanken das ist doch auch schon mal was gutes oder ?!



Ich habe auch nicht behauptet das sie dümmer sind. Generell denke ich auch nicht das eine Verblödung in den Fachgebieten, also den Schulfächern vorliegt. Viel mehr in der Allgemeinbildung, der sozialen Kompetenz oder dem Zwischenmenschlichen. Was auch auf der Strecke bleibt ist das Interesse an der Welt im Allgemeinen oder das Hinterfragen von Dingen.


----------



## sympathisant (5. Januar 2011)

überleg doch mal was allgemeinbildung ist. früher gehörte dazu z.b. alle eruopäischen länder samt hauptstädten runterbeten zu können. musste ich in der schule lernen, weil wir ne einfallslose erdkundelehrerin hatten. 

heute gehört zur allgemeinbilung vielleicht eher, welche browser es gibt. und das hat dann schon eher was praktisches. 



soziale kompetenz erwirbt man im laufe des lebens. alsoe auch deine mitschüler. der eine mehr, der andere weniger. so ist es schon immer auf der welt gewesen. das gilt auch für zwischenmenschlichkeit. 


früher war das leben einfacher. da konnte man alles überlicken. ich hab zu meiner schulzeit mal ne aussage gehört, dass wir ca. das doppelte vom fachwissen her lernen wir unsere eltern. 

und inzwischen dürfte es eben so viel sein, dass man nicht mehr alles lernen kann in der schule. da bleibt man eben an der oberfläche oder beschränkt sich als lehrer auf wenige gebiete.

dagegen wirst du nichts tun können. akzeptier es einfach.


----------



## Shaila (5. Januar 2011)

sympathisant schrieb:


> überleg doch mal was allgemeinbildung ist. früher gehörte dazu z.b. alle eruopäischen länder samt hauptstädten runterbeten zu können. musste ich in der schule lernen, weil wir ne einfallslose erdkundelehrerin hatten.
> 
> heute gehört zur allgemeinbilung vielleicht eher, welche browser es gibt. und das hat dann schon eher was praktisches.
> 
> ...



Hmm, nein du verstehst nicht was ich meine, vielleicht kannst du es auch einfach nicht nachvollziehen. Ich empfehle dir wiegesagt das oben genannte Buch. Ich denke nicht das man alles einfach so schön reden kann wie du es hier tust.


----------



## sympathisant (5. Januar 2011)

du hast recht. ich versteh es nicht so hundertprozentig. 

willst du mehr disziplin?

die zitate kennst du?
"Die Jugend von heute liebt den Luxus, hat schlechte Manieren und verachtet die Autorität. Sie widersprechen ihren Eltern, legen die Beine übereinander und tyrannisieren ihre Lehrer." - Sokrates, gr. Philosoph, 470-399 v.Chr.

"Ich habe überhaupt keine Hoffnung mehr in die Zukunft unseres Landes, wenn einmal unsere Jugend die Männer von morgen stellt. Unsere Jugend ist unerträglich, unverantwortlich und entsetzlich anzusehen." - Aristoteles, gr. Philosoph, 384-322 v. Chr.

"Die jungen Leute von heute denken an nichts anderes als an sich selbst. Sie haben keine Ehrfurcht vor ihren Eltern oder dem Alter. Sie sind ungeduldig und unbeherrscht. Sie reden so, als wüßten sie alles, und was wir für weise halten, empfinden sie als Torheit. Und was die Mädchen betrifft, sie sind unbescheiden und unweiblich in ihrer Ausdrucksweise, ihrem Benehmen und ihrer Kleidung." - Mönch namens Peter, 1274 n. Chr.

"Unsere Jugend ist heruntergekommen und zuchtlos. Die jungen Leute hören nicht mehr auf ihre Eltern. Das Ende der Welt ist nahe." - Keilschrifttext aus Ur um 2000 v. Chr.



wie gesagt ich glaube, dass du das "problem" nicht aus der notwendigen entfernung siehst, sondern verallgemeinerst. eben weil du das hautnah miterlebst ...


----------



## Potpotom (5. Januar 2011)

Er redet sich doch nichts schön... sollte man auch nicht, genauso wenig, wie man alles schlecht machen sollte.

Die Umstände unserer Welt erforden ein gewisses Umdenken, eine Umstellung - ein Bildungssystem wie wir es früher hatten KANN es heute nicht geben. Eine perfekte Lösung gibt es ebenfalls nicht, weder in der Theorie noch in der Praxis. Kompromisse finden, wir mussten uns in unserer Kindheit keine Gedanken darum machen, richtig, ist es automatisch schlecht, dass Kinder bzw. Jugendliche heute besser auf die harte Welt vorbereitet werden und sich eben Gedanken machen müssen? Klar, Extrembeispiele gibt es überall... die gab es früher auch. Wer damals etwas erreichen wollte musste sich auch auf seinen Hosenboden setzen - da gab es auch nichts geschenkt oder sicher zugesprochen. Konkurrenzkampf ist nichts neues, wenn auch nicht in einem solchen Maße wie er heute stattfindet.

Sicher sollten Kinder auch Kinder sein dürfen... meiner Meinung nach, sind sie es bis in das jugendliche Alter hinein auch (Heute noch eher als zuvor). 

Desinteressierte gab es damals wie heute, ebenso dumme Kinder oder auch welche mit mangelhaften Sozialkompetenzen. Damals jedoch, da wusste ich in Berlin nicht, was für Leute in Köln am Nachmittag mit Bier und Joint am Bahnhof rumhängen - heute sehen wir das im Nachmittagsprogramm zwischen "MickeyMouse" und "Die kleinen Einsteins". Aber eines kann ich dir sagen, die Kinder sind heute weit mehr an der Welt interessiert als damals - nur weil du vllt. ein besonderes Maß aufzeigst, heisst das nicht, das andere sich nicht auch entwickeln.

Sicher, wie du auch schriebst, das Gefälle ist in sozialschwachen Gegenden sicherlich extremer als hier in einer Kleinstadt an der luxembourgischen Grenze - das ist aber nicht zwingend ein Problem unseres Bildungssystemes (welches sicher nicht spitze ist), sondern eher ein generelles Problem welches es Herr zu werden gilt. Wie es weitergeht werden wir sehen, die demographische Entwicklung wird sicherlich auch einen Teil dazu beitragen - nur eines können wir sicher sagen, dümmer werden wir nicht - unser Wissen verteilt sich ebenso wie unsere Interessen und Fähigkeiten auf andere Gebiete die es früher schlicht und einfach, nicht gab oder ausser Reichweite waren. Gesellschaften verändern sich - das ist kein plötzliches Phänomen.


----------



## Davatar (5. Januar 2011)

Warum heute in westeuropäischen Ländern so Manches anders ist als früher, liegt in der Tatsache, dass wir hier in Dienstleistungs-Ländern wohnen, daher wird halt auch Wert drauf gelegt, dass wir entsprechend in den Arbeitsmarkt integriert werden. In Ländern, in denen man schon froh ist, dass überhaupt eine Schule da ist, wird der Schwerpunkt auf Lesen, Schreiben und Mathematik gesetzt, da die Mittel für einen breiteren Unterricht fehlen. Bei uns ists halt wichtig, dass jeder Depp mit nem Computer umgehn kann, weil in Berufen, die im Grundsatz gar nichts mit IT zu tun haben, heute auch schon überall Computer und automatisierte Maschinen eingesetzt werden. Stell mal nen Computer in die Mitte eines dieser letzten, fast ausgestorbenen, Naturvölker. Die werden das Teil vermutlich als Sitzgelegenheit verwenden. Klar, das Beispiel ist jetzt extrem, aber es zeigt ein Bisschen worauf ich hinaus will:
Lebt man in einem Dienstleistungsland, wird man entsprechend geschult, dass man den hohen Standard aufrecht erhalten kann. Würde hier plötzlich jeder Bauer werden, müssten unsere Banken wohl recht bald schliessen oder wir würden die Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland importieren müssen. Vor 50-100 Jahren waren die Dienstleistungsländer auch noch nicht so wahnsinnig ausgeprägt wie heute. Damals waren lokale Produktionsketten wesentlich wichtiger als heute. Ich meine, grundsätzlich könnte man alle Bauernhöfe Deutschlands schliessen und es würde trotzdem keiner verhungern. Sowas wäre früher undenkbar gewesen.
Entsprechend hart würde es uns auch treffen, wenn wir über mehrere Tage oder gar Wochen hinweg Stromausfall hätten. Ich mein, rein genetisch bedingt ist es schon recht bescheuert, als Mensch ohne Fell und ohne grössere Abwehrkräfte in die Berge zu ziehen. Heizungen machens möglich  Aber ohne die...naja...wärs nicht so schön.

Dass die Menschheit irgendwann soweit ist wie in Idiocrazy glaub ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. "Vererbbarkeit von Intelligenz" kann ich jetzt aus persönlicher Erfahrung nicht wirklich aufzeigen. Klar kenne ich Akademiker- und Bauern-Familien, jedoch hats meistens in beiden dieser Familien klügere und dümmere Leute. Nur wird man halt oft in eine Richtung gedrängt, in der der Rest der Familie bereits ist. Alleine wenn ich an einen Bankangestellten denke, den ich (leider) persönlich kenne, kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln und einfach nicht so recht glauben, dass der dort wirklich angestellt ist. Das zeigt zumindest mir, dass man für gewisse Berufe eben doch nicht wirklich wahnsinnig intelligent sein, sondern einfach nur entsprechenden Anweisungen folgen können muss. Überhaupt über- und unterschätzt man die meisten Leute eh recht stark. Ich war immer top in Mathematik, von Buchhaltung hab ich aber null Ahnung. Die Steuererklärung kann ich ausfüllen, dann hörts aber auch schon bald auf. Dagegen gibts ne Menge Metzger oder Gemüsehändler, die wunderbar mit ihren Zahlen jonglieren und auch aus dem letzten Gramm Unkraut ne (vergleichsweise) hohe Kohle rausholen können.

Irgendwo hab ich hier gelesen, der Druck auf die Schüler heute sei enorm und wenn man schlechte Noten hätte, lande man auf der Strasse...Als ob das nicht früher schon so gewesen wäre. Alleine wenn ich mich an die Latein-Texte zurückerinnere, in denen es oft um kluge und dumme Schüler ging, muss ich diesem Argument klar wiedersprechen. Bereits vor 2000 Jahren hiess es, dass ohne Lernleistung nix aus den Schülern wird. Wer mal wirklichen Druck verspüren will, der soll mal nach China gehn. Dank der Populations-Beschränkungen haben viele Familien nur 1 Kind, also ist das quasi der Hoffnungsträger der Familie. Da hat man dann 5-6 Tage normal Schule und 1-2 Tage Zusatzunterricht, damit aus dem Kind auch wirklich was wird. Ich versteh eh nicht, warum hier (Deutschland/Schweiz/Österreich) dauernd wegen den Arbeitszeiten gejammert wird. In den meisten Ländern der Welt sieht das ganz anders aus und die würden von solchen Lebens- und Arbeitsumständen wie bei uns träumen!

Aber zurück zum Thema: Eine "Verdummung der Menschheit" widerspricht eigentlich so ziemlich der bisherigen menschlichen Geschichte. Im Grunde genommen war es doch schon immer das Selbe mit uns Menschen: Der Mensch bleibt Mensch, nur die Werkzeuge, die er hat, werden besser. 

PS: Ich kann wunderbar kochen, wie viele andere Leute auch. Aber um sich das so richtig angewöhnen zu können, muss man halt erst mal von zu Hause ausgezogen sein. Spätestens wenn man sich mal 2 Wochen von Spaghetti mit Tomatensauce ernährt hat, fängt man mal an, in nem Kochbuch zu blättern.


----------



## Olliruh (5. Januar 2011)

...zum glück kam jetzt keine Wall of Text wo man nach dem ersten Absatz kein Bock mehr hat weiter zulesen . Super arbeit , alles andere hätte mich wirklich entäuscht bei so einem verzwickten thema (Y) 

______________________________________________
Nein jetzt mal im Ernst ,ich denke du hast recht. Ein Staat entwickelt sich weiter. Es werden immer andere Kräfte gebraucht. Wie du sagtest : Wo einst Bauern gebraucht wurden,werden jetzt Bänker gebraucht. Dies zeigt dass der Mensch allmälig vergisst wie man überlebt oder auch über Nöte hinweg kommt (ich meine jetzt nicht Wirtschaftskriesen) . Bei einer Eiszeit oder Hungersnot werden die meisten Menschen schon alleine daran sterben, weil sie nicht wissen wo sie essen herbekommen. Der Supermarkt hat nichts mehr & dann war es dass. Außerdem denk ich dass die Menschheit immer luxuriöser wird & deswegen einfach aus zimperlichkeit nicht überleben wird ....

das mal so Off-topic


----------



## Davatar (5. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ...zum glück kam jetzt keine Wall of Text wo man nach dem ersten Absatz kein Bock mehr hat weiter zulesen . Super arbeit , alles andere hätte mich wirklich entäuscht bei so einem verzwickten thema (Y)


Wenn Du zu Faul zum Lesen bist, würd ich mir besser Comics kaufen, statt in ein Forum zu gehn


----------



## Olliruh (5. Januar 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Wenn Du zu Faul zum Lesen bist, würd ich mir besser Comics kaufen, statt in ein Forum zu gehn



fixed`


----------



## Shaila (5. Januar 2011)

sympathisant schrieb:


> du hast recht. ich versteh es nicht so hundertprozentig.
> 
> willst du mehr disziplin?
> 
> ...



Okay, dieser Text könnte länger werden. Die von dir niedergeschriebenen Zitate sind mir bekannt jedoch aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen und Widersprüchlich zu meiner Aussage, schließlich bin ich selbst noch Jugendlicher. Man könnte Teile meiner Aussagen daher auch als Selbstkritik betrachten. Das Problem ist, das dieses Thema unglaublich groß und komplex ist und für mich in mehrere Themenbereiche aufschließt. Wenn wir vom Bildungssystem reden, dann umfasst das für mich auch die politische interesse und die Lebensweise der Menschen im Allgemeinen, denn auch die Schule hat einen Beitrag zur persönlichen Entwicklung eines Menschen beizutragen, auch wenn in erster Linie die Eltern dafür verantwortlich sind. Dennoch ist man doch sehr lange Zeit in der Schule, es ist ein elementarer Bestandteil des gesamten Lebens und es prägt auch das gesamte Leben.

Man kann im Grunde behaupten das sämtliche Weichen für die zukünftige Entwicklung eines Menschen in Deutschland vom Bildungssystem abhängt. Wenn die Eltern nicht gerade Millionäre sind. Für Deutschland ist die Bildung eigentlich der wichtigste "Rohstoff" überhaupt. Wir brauchen klüge Köpfe im Land und dazu brauchen wir ein Bildungssystem, welches solche klügen Köpfe fördert.Ich denke aber das dies ein Punkt ist, welcher nicht sonderlich umstritten sein dürfte. 

Ich halte das aktuelle Bildungssystem für veraltet. Um auf deine Frage zurückzukommen, was ich denn will: Eine vollkommene Neugestaltung des Bildungssystems. Das momentane ist in meinen Augen nicht tragbar und nicht effektiv. Es ist wissenschaftlich erwießen, das man schneller, besser und mit größerer Motivation etwas lernt, wenn man sich dafür Interessiert. Wenn man die Hintergründe versteht, wieso man nun eine bestimmte Formel in Mathe lernt und wozu man sie eigentlich benötigt. Im aktuellen System sieht es so aus, das man zwar tausende Formeln lernt, aber nie etwas für den Sinn dieser Formeln erfährt. Das sehe ich als Fehler an, da durch dieses Vorgehen oft die bekannten gefühle entstehen, das der Schüler solches Wissen als "sinnlos" abstempelt was schließlich in Desinteresse umschlägt. Nun würde eine Umstellung nicht aus jedem dieser Schüler einen bildungsbegeisterten Menschen machen, dennoch denke ich das es viele solcher Fälle vorbeugen würde und die Allgemeine Wissbegierigkeit und damit schließlich auch die Lerneffizienz steigern würde.

Der nächste Punkt sind kleinere Klassen und mehr Personal. Ja, ich weiss: Wo soll das Geld herkommen? Das weiss ich schlicht und ergreifend nicht. Ich weiss nur das die Bildung für Deutschland soweit oben auf der Prioritätenliste stehen sollte wie es auch nur irgendwie geht und das nur zuletzt an der Bildung gespart werden sollte, nicht wie es momentan der Fall ist. Im Moment wird nämlich genau dort gespart. Es ist ein logischer Fakt das Schüler und auch Lehrer in kleineren Gruppen um ein vielfaches effizienter zusammen lernen/arbeiten können. Durch eine kleinere Anzahl an Schülern wird Druck und Belastung sowohl von Lehrern als auch Schülern abgenommen, welche sich im Übrigen schon sehr lange Zeit über zu große Klassen beschweren, insbesondere die Lehrer. Der Lehrer häte viel bessere Möglichkeiten auf die einzelnen Schwächen der Schüler einzugehen und diese vorzubeugen, bevor größere Lücken überhaupt entstehen, was Momentan der Fall ist nur um Geld zu sparen.

Ein weiterer Punkt ist das bereits oben angesprochene Schulmaterial und der Lehrplan. Es sollte gewährleistet sein, das zumindest in Fächern wie z.B. der Politik aktuelles Unterrichtsmaterial vorhanden ist und es sollte gegeben sein, das sämtliche Schulbücher frei von politischen Hintergründen sind und beide Seiten eines Themas beleuchten und nicht nur die positiven bzw. negativen Seiten. Das politische Interesse sollte viel mehr gefördert werden, schon in den Schulen. Von den Schülern sollte weniger stumpfes Auswendiglernen von irgendwelchen wichtigen Politikern gefordert werden, sondern viel mehr das Einbringen einer eigenen Meinung zu aktuellen politischen Themen und Geschehenissen. Was bringt es heute politische Entscheidungen aus den 60er Jahren zu diskutieren ? Das gehört in die Geschichte. Im Fach Politik & Wirtschaft sollten aktuelle Themen Inhalt des Unterrichtes sein. Aktive Beteiligung am Weltgeschehen sollte stattfinden. Viele Schüler hätten viel lieber den Wunsch über z.B. die hintergründe des Afghanistan Einsatzes zu reden, als über irgend einen Krieg der 100 Jahre zurückliegt. 

Dieses Vorhaben hätte zufolge das es mehr Schulstunden pro Woche geben müsste. So müsste das Fach geschichte ausgeweitet werden, dadurch das das Fach politik & Wirtschaft umgestaltet wird. Außerdem sollte es wieder Erdkunde unterricht geben, welchen es bei uns kaum bis überhaupt nicht mehr gibt. Eine Option dafür wäre mehr Nachmittagsunterricht. Jedoch sollten die Stunden so verteilt werden, das beim Nachmittagsunterricht eher einfahe Fächer wie Religion & Ethik hingelegt werden und die wichtigeren anspruchsvolleren Fächer wie z.B. Englisch oder Mathematik eher am Morgen/Vormittag. Nachmittagsunterricht ist sinnlos wenn die Schüler schon vollkommen ausgepowert und lustlos in die Klasse kommen und dann noch 2 Stunden Matherechnungen pauken dürfen und das womöglich noch im Sommer bei 30 Grad draußen.

Darüber hinaus sollte das neue bildungsystem einheitlich sein für jedes Bundesland. Außerdem sollten die Schulen an die momentan technischen Möglichkeiten angepasst werden und nicht länger mit verbeulten tafeln und zu kleinen Stühlen ausgestattet sein. 

Auch wenn durch die kleineren Klassen eine höhere Lerneffizienz wohl automatisch erzeugt werden würde, könnte es eine Schulinterne Nachhhilfeanlaufstelle geben. und bevor dies als absurd abgestempelt wird: Es gibt bereits erfolgreiche Ansätze bei uns in der Umgebung und die Wirkung lässt sich sehen. Dies wird im Übrigen durch ehrenamtliche Leistungen erzzielt, nämlich von Schülern und Lehrern, sowie Eltern die nicht nur meckern, sondern auch etwas ändern wollen.

In den Nachmittagsschulen sollte weiterhin eine warme Mahlzeit zur Verfügung stehen, bei uns funktioniert das ziemlich gut. Außerdem sollten die Pausen weiterhin so gestaltet werden, das den Schülern ausreichend Möglichkeiten zur Unterhaltung geboten werden: Tischkicker, Sportgeräte, PC Räume und eine Allgemeine saubere Atmosphäre.

Es sollten auch endlich eine Mathe bzw. Englischschwäche annerkannt werden und nicht nur wie bisher eine Leserechtschreibschwäche. Ich z.B. stehe in Deutsch und Englisch jeweils mit einer 1 im Zeugnis da, in Mathe jedoch mit einer 4 und ich weigere mich zu aktzeptieren, das dies auf meiner "Dummheit" basiert. In den Fächern selbst sollte mehr die mündliche Leistung gefragt werden. Die Schüler sollten viel mehr aktiv in das Unterrichtsgeschehen eingebunden werden. Es sollte viel mehr zusammen gearbeitet werden, sodass die Klasse z.B. gemeinsame Aufgaben an der Tafel rechnet. Natürlich darf dies nicht nur der Fall sein.

Ein weiterer enorm wichtiger Punkt der oft ins Lächerliche gezogen wird und zu wenig zur Ansprache kommt sind Schulpsychologen. Viele können oder wollen es sich nicht ausmalen, aber das Thema "Mobbing" und "Cyber - Bulling" ist zu einem sehr ernst zu nehmenden Problem geworden. Solche Vorfälle können einen Menschen innerlich vollkommen zerstören und bis zum Selbstmord führen. Es ist unbedingt erforderlich diesem Problem entgegen zu treten. Immer mehr werden Opfer davon, häufig auch durch Cyber - Bulling, da sich mitlerweile fast jeder Jugendlicher in sozialen Netzwerken tummelt, bieten sie eine nahezu perfekte Angriffsfläche für verbale Angriffe.

Um dem entgegen zu wirken und der Schule einen weiteren erzieherischen Aspekt einzuverleihen, sollte der bestehende Religionsunterricht umgestaltet oder ein zweites Fach mit dem namen "Sozialkunde" o.ä. eingeführt werden. ohne jede Frage liegt es in der Hauptverantwortung der Eltern die Kinder entsprechend zu erziehen. Ohne jede Frage stehen die Kinder aber auch definitiv mit anderen Kindern in Verbindung die vielleicht nicht so Eltern haben die sich groß um solche Dinge kümmern. Die Schüler beeinflussen sich gegenseitig und prägen Gegenseitig ihr Verhalten. Deshalb sollte im Fach Religion oder eben den ensprechendem anderen Fach über aktuelle Probleme eredet werden, sollte es erforderlich sein, es sollte über Themen wie Liebe, Sex, Respekt, Toleranz und andere wichtige Werte geredet werden. Ich finde das diese Eigenschaften einfach bei vielen auf der Strecke bleiben.


Außerdem sollten wieder allgemeinbildende Dinge wie die Anzahl der Bundesländer in den unterricht eingebunden, so traurig das klingt. Wo sollen es die Kindern lernen, wenn sie es schon nicht von ihren Eltern lernen ?

So, ich hoffe jetzt verstehst du was ich will.


*EDIT:

*


Davatar schrieb:


> Irgendwo hab ich hier gelesen, der Druck auf die Schüler heute sei enorm und wenn man schlechte Noten hätte, lande man auf der Strasse...Als ob das nicht früher schon so gewesen wäre. Alleine wenn ich mich an die Latein-Texte zurückerinnere, in denen es oft um kluge und dumme Schüler ging, muss ich diesem Argument klar wiedersprechen. Bereits vor 2000 Jahren hiess es, dass ohne Lernleistung nix aus den Schülern wird. Wer mal wirklichen Druck verspüren will, der soll mal nach China gehn. Dank der Populations-Beschränkungen haben viele Familien nur 1 Kind, also ist das quasi der Hoffnungsträger der Familie. Da hat man dann 5-6 Tage normal Schule und 1-2 Tage Zusatzunterricht, damit aus dem Kind auch wirklich was wird. Ich versteh eh nicht, warum hier (Deutschland/Schweiz/Österreich) dauernd wegen den Arbeitszeiten gejammert wird. In den meisten Ländern der Welt sieht das ganz anders aus und die würden von solchen Lebens- und Arbeitsumständen wie bei uns träumen!



Das habe ich geschrieben und es trifft zu. Zwar wurde Druck immer ausgeübt, aber er war nie wirklich da, was aber heute der Fall ist, denn es kann tatsächlich schnell passieren, das man eben nichts an Arbeit findet. Diese Zukunftsangst, diese Ungewissheit, diese Angst des Versagens, diese war in meinen Augen damals definitiv nicht gegeben und das bestätigen auch viele aus dieser Zeit und zwar nicht nur aus meiner eigenen Familie. ja, das bestätigen sogar sehr viele Lehrer.

Du bist nicht mehr in der Schule nehme ich an, aber ich und ich weiss wovon ich rede und ich weiss definitiv das viele diese Angst und diesen Druck verspüren, welcher durch die Geschwindigkeit des Lernens angeheizt wird. Das hatte ich oben im Übrigen vergessen, die Lerngeschwindigkeit ist zu schnell. Außerdem finde ich es ziemlich schwach, als einzige gegenargumente einen "Einzelfall" zu bescheinigen, obwohl es definitiv kein Einzelfall ist.


----------



## Ogil (5. Januar 2011)

Es mag ja sein, dass viele hier selbst nicht mehr in die Schule gehen - allerdings ist der Abschluss bei den meisten noch nicht sooo lang her, dass die Schule (welche sie erlebt haben) nix mehr mit der Schule von heute zu tun hat. Und wer behauptet, dass heute alles so sehr viel schwerer ist als noch vor z.B. 10 Jahren, der muss sich halt auch vorwerfen lassen, dass er jammert und versucht die Probleme der heutigen Schueler aufs Schulsystem zu schieben.

Dabei finde ich auch nicht, dass alles richtig ist mit dem Schulsystem und viele der Vorschlaege/Punkte die Meneleus gemacht hat sind durchaus richtig und vernuenftig. Kleinere Klassen, anstaendiges Schulmaterial, Vermitteln von Hintergruenden und nicht nur Fakten! Wobei ich da denke, dass das auch von Schule zu Schule und gar Lehrer zu Lehrer unterschiedlich ist. Als ich in der Schule war, hatte mein Abi-Stammkurs weniger als 20 Schueler. Die Buecher waren vielleicht 3-5 Jahre alt auch sonst war die Schule sehr gut ausgestattet. Manche Lehrer waren absolut topp - andere eher weniger.

Manche Vorschlaege haben aber auch wenig mit dem Schulsystem zu tun. Zum Beispiel das "Nachhilfe untereinander" - das kann man doch auch so machen. Zu meiner Schulzeit wurde ich auch zur Nachhilfe "verdonnert" und sass dann z.B. in Mathe immer neben einem Maedchen, welches Probleme hatte mitzukommen. Ich hab ihr dann ueber Jahre bei Mathe geholfen - und sie kam durchs Abi und ich bin nicht im Matheunterricht eingeschlafen.

Was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann ist, dass der "hohe Druck" angeblich dafuer sorgt, dass man garnix macht. Wenn man staendig vorgehalten bekommt, dass man nur mit einem anstaendigen Schulabschluss einen Job findet, so sollte das doch Motivation sein zu lernen und eben einen anstaendigen Schulabschluss zu bekommen? Dieser Leistungsdruck ist uebrigens auch nicht weg, wenn man die Schule hinter sich hat - denn dann gilt es ja erst einen Job zu finden/behalten und fuer sich und eventuell seine Familie sorgen zu koennen.


----------



## Kuya (5. Januar 2011)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Akademiker verschieben oftmals ihre Kinderwünsche, teilweise bis es sogar zu spät ist, während viele andere jede Gelegenheit am Schopfe passen und so schnell riesige Familienbäume mit schlechter veranlagten Kindern "produzieren", die oftmals schlechtere Chancen haben, als ihre "Akademiker-Konkurrenten".
> 
> Gleichzeitig sinkt das Bildungsniveau seit den letzten 3-4 Jahrzehnten immer weiter in den Keller, 50-60 Jährige Abiturienten haben noch 5 mal so viel gelernt, wie wir heutzutage.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shaila (5. Januar 2011)

Ogil schrieb:


> Es mag ja sein, dass viele hier selbst nicht mehr in die Schule gehen - allerdings ist der Abschluss bei den meisten noch nicht sooo lang her, dass die Schule (welche sie erlebt haben) nix mehr mit der Schule von heute zu tun hat. Und wer behauptet, dass heute alles so sehr viel schwerer ist als noch vor z.B. 10 Jahren, der muss sich halt auch vorwerfen lassen, dass er jammert und versucht die Probleme der heutigen Schueler aufs Schulsystem zu schieben.
> 
> Dabei finde ich auch nicht, dass alles richtig ist mit dem Schulsystem und viele der Vorschlaege/Punkte die Meneleus gemacht hat sind durchaus richtig und vernuenftig. Kleinere Klassen, anstaendiges Schulmaterial, Vermitteln von Hintergruenden und nicht nur Fakten! Wobei ich da denke, dass das auch von Schule zu Schule und gar Lehrer zu Lehrer unterschiedlich ist. Als ich in der Schule war, hatte mein Abi-Stammkurs weniger als 20 Schueler. Die Buecher waren vielleicht 3-5 Jahre alt auch sonst war die Schule sehr gut ausgestattet. Manche Lehrer waren absolut topp - andere eher weniger.
> 
> ...



Natürlich schiebe ich die Probleme von Schülern auf das Schulsystem. Man muss sich ja mal Fragen, warum die Schüler Probleme haben. Das Schulsystem sollte Probleme unterbinden. Zur Nachhilfe: Diese gehört in meinen Augen sehr wohl zum Bildungssystem. Es stimmt, nach momentanem Stand ist das nicht so. Unsere tollen Regierung schwebt nämlich viel eher ein elitäres Schulsystem vor und deswegen ist in einem solchen System kein Platz und kein Geld für Schwächen zu verschwenden. Doch diese Aufbereitung von Schwächen muss Teil des Bildungssystemes werden.

Zum Druck: Ein Mensch begeht unter Druck leichter Fehler. Man nehme z.B. Prüfungsangst. Man begeht dann Fehler, obwohl man den Stoff eigentlich verstanden hat. Doch der Druck der auf einem lastet verhindert ganz einfach die Abrufung der Daten im Gehirn. Druck ist gut. Zu viel Druck ist schlecht und zu wenig ebenfalls. Im Moment ist der Druck zu hoch. Wie bereits erwähnt sollte viel mehr aus dem eigenen Bestreben gelernt werden als aus einem "Ich muss jetzt sonst wird mir der Arsch aufgerissen und ich gehe unter" - Willen.


----------



## sympathisant (7. Januar 2011)

ganz ehrlich. der druck in der schule zu hoch? dass ich nicht lache.

ich sehe ein, dass der druck durch die schlechte lage auf dem arbeitsmarkt höher ist als früher. 

aber in der schule selbst wird doch heutzutage nichts mehr verlangt.


ich denke alle schüler die rumjammern, dass in der schule zu viel verlangt wird, sollen sich warm anziehen.


----------



## Landerson (7. Januar 2011)

sympathisant schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich. der druck in der schule zu hoch? dass ich nicht lache.
> 
> ich sehe ein, dass der druck durch die schlechte lage auf dem arbeitsmarkt höher ist als früher.
> 
> ...



Das kann ich so unterschreiben, obwohl ich dieses Gefuehl eher nach der Ausbildung hatte. Am Anfang habe sie uns gesagt das alles uebernohmen werden sollten. Am Ende waren es dann 15 % von 1000 Azubis. Bei mir war dann fuer ein halbes Jahr Arbeitslosigkeit angesagt bis ich, zum Glueck, meinen Zivildienst machen konnte.
Hatte ich das gewusst haette ich ind er Berufsschule nicht so rumgejammert von wegen alles ist zuviel.


----------



## Shaila (7. Januar 2011)

sympathisant schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich. der druck in der schule zu hoch? dass ich nicht lache.
> 
> ich sehe ein, dass der druck durch die schlechte lage auf dem arbeitsmarkt höher ist als früher.
> 
> ...



Du drehst mir auch gerne alles im Mund rum was ? Ich meine eben diesen Druck auf dem Arbeitsmarkt. Genau DIESER Druck belastet logischerweise auch die Schüler.


----------



## Landerson (7. Januar 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Du drehst mir auch gerne alles im Mund rum was ? Ich meine eben diesen Druck auf dem Arbeitsmarkt. Genau DIESER Druck belastet logischerweise auch die Schüler.



Das habe ich jetzt auch schon mehrmals gehoert. Sowas wie: "Warum soll ich mich ueberhaupt anstrengen, krieg ja eh keinen Job."


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. Januar 2011)

Landerson schrieb:


> Das habe ich jetzt auch schon mehrmals gehoert. Sowas wie: "Warum soll ich mich ueberhaupt anstrengen, krieg ja eh keinen Job."



Ich wusste damals überhaupt nicht, was ich eigentlich machen will und plötzlich war ich fertig mit der Schule! War eine beschissene Zeit!


----------



## Landerson (7. Januar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich wusste damals überhaupt nicht, was ich eigentlich machen will und plötzlich war ich fertig mit der Schule! War eine beschissene Zeit!



Dito - war 16 und hatte kein Plan vom Leben.


----------



## Shaila (7. Januar 2011)

Landerson schrieb:


> Das habe ich jetzt auch schon mehrmals gehoert. Sowas wie: "Warum soll ich mich ueberhaupt anstrengen, krieg ja eh keinen Job."



Machst du das jetzt extra ?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. Januar 2011)

Landerson schrieb:


> Dito - war 16 und hatte kein Plan vom Leben.



Hehe! Bei mir folgten zwei vergeudete Jahre auf ner technischen Oberschule, dann hab' ich das Fachabi auf der nächsten Schule abgebrochen weil die Freundin schwanger war, dann kurz für die Zeitung Spiele- und Clubkritiken geschrieben, geheiratet, geschieden, Call-Center, Ausbildung, Zeitarbeit als Datentypist, Zeitarbeit als Bürokaufmann, Zeitarbeit als Buchhalter, festangestellter Buchhalter, zwischen all diesen Stationen immer wieder mal arbeitslos, Job in der Buchhaltung hielt auch nicht lange und seitdem glücklicher Freiberufler. War ein furchtbar nerviges hin und her, aber jetzt bin ich happy. ^^


----------



## Landerson (7. Januar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Hehe! Bei mir folgten zwei vergeudete Jahre auf ner technischen Oberschule, dann hab' ich das Fachabi auf der nächsten Schule abgebrochen weil die Freundin schwanger war, dann kurz für die Zeitung Spiele- und Clubkritiken geschrieben, geheiratet, geschieden, Call-Center, Ausbildung, Zeitarbeit als Datentypist, Zeitarbeit als Bürokaufmann, Zeitarbeit als Buchhalter, festangestellter Buchhalter, zwischen all diesen Stationen immer wieder mal arbeitslos, Job in der Buchhaltung hielt auch nicht lange und seitdem glücklicher Freiberufler. War ein furchtbar nerviges hin und her, aber jetzt bin ich happy. ^^



So schlimm war es bei mir nicht.
Mit 16 raus der Realschule -  2 Jahre Berufskolleg - 3 Jahre Ausbildung IT system Elektroniker - 1/2 Jahr Arbeistlos - Zivi in einer Kindertagesstaette - 2 Jahre Ausbildung zum Erzieher - abgebrochen - 1/2 Jahr in einer Grundschule als Aushilfs Nachmittagsbetreung - ab nach America - als Hausmeister fuer 2 jahre gearbeitet - nun endlich angestellt als Computer Specialist + gehe wieder zur Schule fuer meine Weiterbilding + Verheiratet + Hund + Haus + Pool + Fuehrerschein


----------



## nemø (7. Januar 2011)

Und das ganze bringt uns auf genau einen Punkt. Und dieser ist wasserfest und praktisch für jeden.
Er ist überall zu sehen und doch erkennen ihn viel zu wenige! 


Darvinismus.

Er wird uns alle erlösen, fürchtet euch nicht.


----------



## Hortensie (7. Januar 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Zum Thema "Die Älteren seien ach so schlau" hier mal ein paar Beispiele, was mir in den letzten paar Tagen widerfahren ist:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da haben wir es ja schon wieder: Die Mayas haben keine Pyramiden gebaut. Was die gebaut haben nennt sich auf deutsch: Stufenpyramide ( Ziggurat)


----------



## Ohrensammler (7. Januar 2011)

Hortensie schrieb:


> Da haben wir es ja schon wieder: Die Mayas haben keine Pyramiden gebaut. Was die gebaut haben nennt sich auf deutsch: Stufenpyramide ( Ziggurat)



Und eine Stufenpyramide ist keine Pyramide? *wunder*


----------



## Berserkerkitten (11. Januar 2011)

(Diversen Spam entfernt)
Wie oft muss man Euch eigentlich ermahnen, mit dem OT-Mist aufzuhören? In jedem Thread wird neuerdings gespammt und geflamed bis zum Erbrechen. Bleibt beim Thema oder ich sperre hier mal einige User, die es anscheinend nicht anders begreifen!


----------



## Aeonflu-X (11. Januar 2011)

Dem Volke das, was das Volk will.

So und nicht anders.
Seit Jahrhunderten.

Wird sich auch nicht ändern.


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. Januar 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Dem Volke das, was das Volk will.
> 
> So und nicht anders.
> Seit Jahrhunderten.
> ...



Auch wenn natürlich nicht alles rund läuft, geht es den Menschen, auch in Afrika und Südamerika, erheblich besser als noch vor einigen Jahren und Jahrhunderten. Die Dinge entwickeln sich schon, auch wenn jetzt wieder der Untergang beschworen wird. So war es in der Geschichte immer und so wird es immer sein. 

Auch wenn ich sicher kein Verschwörungstheoretiker bin, aber auch der Klimawandel - obwohl ich sicher bin, dass es ihn gibt (wenn auch schwächer als uns erzählt wird) - wird gehypt, so wie es bei der Schweinegrippe war. Wieso hört man davon nichts mehr? Vor eineinhalb Jahren hieß es noch, die Menschheit würde gnadenlos dezimiert werden, gestorben sind fast nur die, die sich impfen ließen und sich dadurch eine Infektion zuzogen. Ein paarTausend Tote sind schon mehr als nur ein paar Prozent Abweichung von den Millionen erwarteten. Auch der Klimawandel wird vielleicht zu dem ein oder anderen Meter höheren Meeresspiegel führen, aber eine neue Eiszeit? Kaum.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (12. Januar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich sicher kein Verschwörungstheoretiker bin, aber auch der Klimawandel - obwohl ich sicher bin, dass es ihn gibt (wenn auch schwächer als uns erzählt wird) - wird gehypt, so wie es bei der Schweinegrippe war. Wieso hört man davon nichts mehr? Vor eineinhalb Jahren hieß es noch, die Menschheit würde gnadenlos dezimiert werden, gestorben sind fast nur die, die sich impfen ließen und sich dadurch eine Infektion zuzogen.



Die deutschen Medien halt.
Bild und co. Leider machen auch bei dieser "Hetze" immer mehr "seriöse" Seiten wie z.B der Spiegel bei diesem Häppchenjournalismus mit.
Schade drum.

Nur irgendwann wird auch das deutsche Volk die Schnauze voll haben und auf die Barrikaden gehen, kann man sich jetzt noch schwer vorstellen, doch irgendwann so glaube ich wird´s dann so ablaufen wie vor ein paar Jahrhunderten.
Es fehlt nur ein deutscher* Robespierre. *

"Holt die Mistgabeln und die Fackeln meine Brüder und Schwestern. WIR MACHEN JETZT POLITIK!"


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (12. Januar 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Die deutschen Medien halt.
> Bild und co. Leider machen auch bei dieser "Hetze" immer mehr "seriöse" Seiten wie z.B der Spiegel bei diesem Häppchenjournalismus mit.
> Schade drum.
> 
> ...



Spiegel seriös? Spiegel ist das gleiche wie Bild, nur links.

Und zu Robespierre:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k2c5g4f-9bc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Shaila (12. Januar 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Die deutschen Medien halt.
> Bild und co. Leider machen auch bei dieser "Hetze" immer mehr "seriöse" Seiten wie z.B der Spiegel bei diesem Häppchenjournalismus mit.
> Schade drum.
> 
> ...



Ich muss jetzt einmal zum Ausdruck bringen das sich fast jeder in diesem Forum in einem Punkt ähnelt: Totale Ablehnung. Das stört mich bei fast jedem Thema hier, in dem es in irgendeiner Weise um wichtige Themen geht, die jeden Menschen betreffen sollten, oder eben um Politik. Die Hauptbotschaft, die hier viele in nahezu jedem Thread immer und immer wieder verbreiten ist immer im Grunde die Gleiche. Fast immer läuft das so ab:

1. => Wirklich die gesamte Politik ist schlecht, alle wollen nur unser Schlechtes, es wird nur Geldpolitik gemacht, es wird ausschließlich für die Lobbys Politik gemacht. "Normale" Politiker gibt es scheinbar nicht.
2. => Themen wie "Vogel/schweineHamster/Whatever Grippe" sind IMMER Lügen und sollen das Volk für dumm verkaufen. Ebenso der Klimawandel, der Afghanistankrieg oder andere populäre Themen.
3. => Es sind generell alle naiv welche sachlich über oben genannte Themen oder politische Entscheidungen diskutieren, da diese ja sowieso IMMER unser Schlimmstes wollen und die Themen nur Verschwörungen/Lügen sind. Außerdem geht es uns schlecht.

Ganz ehrlich. Ich finde viele hier in diesem Forum haben eine viel zu starke Ablehnung entwickelt. Man soll Dinge hinterfragen: Ja! Man soll so Sachen wie den Klimawandel oder die Schweinegrippe anzweifeln: Ja! Man kann über politische Entscheidungen und deren Richtigkeit diskutieren: Ja! Aber was hier in vielen Threads stattfindet ist keine Diskussion, das ist meistens nur eine einzige Hetze gegen sämtliche politischen Instanzen mit der einzigen Botschaft: "Uns geht es schlecht, wir werden immer für dumm verkauft, alle Politiker sind böse und sowieso das Geld steht immer oben."

Viele merken garnicht, das diese Einstellung mindestens genau so naiv ist, wie die Eintstellung alles vorbehaltlos zu glauben oder zu aktzeptieren.

Ob ich jeden Politiker oder politische Entscheidungen oder Dinge wie Klimawandel von vorneherein sowiso ablehne, egal was kommt, oder ob ich sie egal was kommt ohne zu hinterfragen aktzeptiere. Beides könnte gleichschwer wirken. Am Beispiel Klimawandel könnte die Ablehnung der Theorie zu Problemen führen, wenn es dann eben doch stimmt. So als Beispiel.

Deswegen mal ein Rat von mir: Nicht alles in der Welt schwarz sehen, nicht jeden Politiker die schlimmsten Verbrechen vorwerfen. Es sind auch nur Menschen. Vielleicht auch mal in die Lage eines Politikers versetzen.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (12. Januar 2011)

> 1. => Wirklich die gesamte Politik ist schlecht, alle wollen nur unser Schlechtes, es wird nur Geldpolitik gemacht, es wird ausschließlich für die Lobbys Politik gemacht. "Normale" Politiker gibt es scheinbar nicht.



Die gibt es bestimmt, die "normalen" Politiker. Was auch Sie unter normal verstehen.
Nur gehen die in der Masse von "Zu Guttenbergs" und anderen Pseudos unter.



> 2. => Themen wie "Vogel/schweineHamster/Whatever Grippe" sind IMMER Lügen und sollen das Volk für dumm verkaufen. Ebenso der Klimawandel, der Afghanistankrieg oder andere populäre Themen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wo sind die 35000 TOTEN? 



Im Endeffekt bringt es doch nichts drüber zu diskutieren, besonders in einem Gamerforum.
Ich könnte tausend weiterer Karikaturen posten, welche mehr als tausend Worte ausdrücken, und im großen und ganzen einfach der Wahrheit entsprechen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (12. Januar 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt bringt es doch nichts drüber zu diskutieren, besonders in einem Gamerforum.
> Ich könnte tausend weiterer Karikaturen posten, welche mehr als tausend Worte ausdrücken, und im großen und ganzen einfach der Wahrheit entsprechen.
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, das ist wohl wahr. Aber Gamerforum heißt ja nicht gleich dumme Menschen! Ich mache eher gerade andersrum die Erfahrung. Ich kann es aber nicht haben, wenn man auf alles in diesem Zusammenhang mit totaler Abneigung begegnet, aber sich dann als geistig hochwertig einschätzt und sich über die "Naiven" lustig macht, die ernsthaft politische Entscheidungen oder Klimawandel diskutieren. Denn im Grunde gilt bei mir Folgendes: Wir sind alle keine Klimaexperten, wir müssen anderen Leuten vertrauen ob der Klimawandel wahr ist oder nicht und deswegen finde ich es naiv ihn als Lüge abzustempeln. Ebenso naiv finde ich es ihn als Wahrheit und Fakt darzustellen, wenn du verstehst worauf ich hinaus möchte. Man sollte Neutraler zu den Dingen stehen.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (12. Januar 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ja, das ist wohl wahr. Aber Gamerforum heißt ja nicht gleich dumme Menschen! Ich mache eher gerade andersrum die Erfahrung.



Da freue ich mich das Sie eine solch Erfahrung machen. 
Ich habe nie behauptet dass Gamer dumm sind, wenn es so wäre, so wäre ich nicht in der Lage auf dieser Ebene mit ihnen/ dir zu diskutieren.

Nur in einem Land, ich führe jetzt mal ein Beispiel auf, wo Kinderschänder "staatliche Vorzüge genießen" und "Resozialisiert" werden und wo Raubkopierer wie Massenmörder bestraft werden und für in meinen Augen garnichts hinter Gitter kommen und zwar jahrelang . .
Hier läuft etwas schief.
Und zwar gewaltig.


Dieses Beispiel ist, gebe ich selbst zu, schon oft genug aufgeführt worden aber es ist halt standfest.


----------



## Shaila (12. Januar 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Da freue ich mich das Sie eine solch Erfahrung machen.
> Ich habe nie behauptet dass Gamer dumm sind, wenn es so wäre, so wäre ich nicht in der Lage auf dieser Ebene mit ihnen/ dir zu diskutieren.
> 
> Nur in einem Land, ich führe jetzt mal ein Beispiel auf, wo Kinderschänder "staatliche Vorzüge genießen" und "Resozialisiert" werden und wo Raubkopierer wie Massenmörder bestraft werden und für in meinen Augen garnichts hinter Gitter kommen und zwar jahrelang . .
> ...



Da kann ich dir natürlich nur zustimmen. Ich will hier ja auch nicht solche Missstände verteidigen. Ich will nur zum Ausdruck bringen, das es uns doch eigentlich garnicht so schlecht geht. Man stelle sich vor man müsste unter einer Diktatur leben. Das wäre in meinen Augen schlimm. Es steht für mich außer Frage das auch so einiges in der Politik am Bröckeln ist, garkeine Frage. Was aber gefährlicht ist, ist diese: "Die und Wir" Einstellung. Also die Politiker und wir, das Volk. Das sollte viel mehr ein mit einander sein und nicht ein Gegeneinander. Es ist leicht alle Missetaten und alle Fehlerfolge der Politik zu verteufeln und zu verurteilen. Es ist leicht Politiker durch den Dreck zu ziehen. Aber bei alle dem sollte man sich immer vor Augen halten: "Was würde ICH an deren Stelle tun ? Würde ICH es besser machen?".

Es bringt nichts immer nur "Buh" zu schreien. Wenn man etwas kritisiert, dann muss man auch Alternativen haben und ich bin mir sehr sicher das viele diese Alternativen nicht haben. Wo wir uns wohl am Meisten einig sind, sind die Medien. Ich finde die Politik in unserem Land zwar verbesserungswürdig, aber verglichen mit anderen Ländern nicht schlecht. Aber unsere Medien. Es sind die Medien, welche das Volk verblöden (Um mal zum Topic zurückzukehren). Es sind nämlich die Medien, welche eine Hetze nach der anderen Hetze gegen alles starten. Es ist doch klar das so keine Politik mehr möglich ist! Für mich wirken die Medien im Moment wie die katholische Kirche im Bezug auf die Hexenjagd.

DORT liegt in der Tat viel im Argen. Das ist absolut richtig. Allerdings darf man da nicht die Bildzeitung als Maß nehmen. Aber das geht ja schon bei ARD und ZDF los. Keine schöne Entwicklung. Allein wenn ich diese "Kommentare/Hetzen" immer sehe dreht sich mir der Magen um.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (12. Januar 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Aber bei alle dem sollte man sich immer vor Augen halten: "Was würde ICH an deren Stelle tun ? Würde ICH es besser machen?".



Ich persönlich blicke gespannt auf die Zukunft, nämlich auf die nächsten Generationen der Politiker.
Die heutigen Kinder und Jugendlichen werden auch irgendwann erwachsen sein.
Ich frage mich wie es in 30-40 Jahren aussehen wird.


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Januar 2011)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Spiegel seriös? Spiegel ist das gleiche wie Bild, nur links.



Links? Naja, sagen wir zumindest weniger rechts. Der Spiegel ist zur Bild verkommen... die Zeit übrigens auch. Der feine Unterschied ist nur, dass sie es in klügeren Ausdrücken formulieren und nicht offenkundig Hetze betreiben.



> Ich finde die Politik in unserem Land zwar verbesserungswürdig, aber verglichen mit anderen Ländern nicht schlecht.



DA kommt es allerdings ganz genau darauf an, worauf man es bezieht.

Es ist gut, dass hier niemand auf der Straße verhungert. Überall gibt es Sozialeinrichtungen, wenn man sie aufsuchen will.
Keiner wird wegen zu wenig Geld an einem Fieber sterben, selbst ohne Versicherung bekommt man Hilfe.
Man wird nicht einfach mal so auf der Straße abgeknallt, weil jemandem danach war.
Man steht nicht irgendwo mit einer Reifenpanne in der Pampa und ist vollkommen hilflos, solange man ein Handy hat.

In anderen Ländern, auch in der EU, sieht das anders aus.

ABER: 

Deutschland ist offiziell ein Niedriglohnland. In den vergangenen Jahren stieg der Reallohn, also die Gehaltserhöhung abzüglich der Inflationsrate in der ganzen EU zwischen 2,5 und 21%. Das einzige Land, wo genau dieser Reallohn sank, ist Deutschland mit 2,6% ungefähr. Wir haben 10 Millionen Menschen, die sagen: Ja, wir würden gerne mehr arbeiten. Offiziell aber nur 2,9 Millionen Arbeitslose ... so kann man sich die Zahlen aber auch schönen.

Die Zahlen stammen übrigens vom Statistischen Bundesamt, also keineswegs eine linke Einrichtung.

Sicher, wir leben in einem guten Land. Und genau deswegen soll man politisch mitwirken, damit es auch so bleibt. Hat sich seit Kohl irgendetwas von Regierung zu Regierung verändert, dass man sagen kann; Ja, hier herrscht mal wieder jemand anders? Nein, kann man nicht. Totaler Konsens, nur minimale andere Ansichten. Ich verstehe jeden, der keinen Bock mehr auf Politik hat. Als letzte Woche mein Internet 6 Tage weg war, war das echt mal angenehm, nichts von außen mitzukriegen.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (13. Januar 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Da kann ich dir natürlich nur zustimmen. Ich will hier ja auch nicht solche Missstände verteidigen. Ich will nur zum Ausdruck bringen, das es uns doch eigentlich garnicht so schlecht geht. Man stelle sich vor man müsste unter einer Diktatur leben. Das wäre in meinen Augen schlimm. Es steht für mich außer Frage das auch so einiges in der Politik am Bröckeln ist, garkeine Frage. Was aber gefährlicht ist, ist diese: "Die und Wir" Einstellung. Also die Politiker und wir, das Volk. Das sollte viel mehr ein mit einander sein und nicht ein Gegeneinander. Es ist leicht alle Missetaten und alle Fehlerfolge der Politik zu verteufeln und zu verurteilen. Es ist leicht Politiker durch den Dreck zu ziehen. Aber bei alle dem sollte man sich immer vor Augen halten: "Was würde ICH an deren Stelle tun ? Würde ICH es besser machen?".
> 
> Es bringt nichts immer nur "Buh" zu schreien. Wenn man etwas kritisiert, dann muss man auch Alternativen haben und ich bin mir sehr sicher das viele diese Alternativen nicht haben. Wo wir uns wohl am Meisten einig sind, sind die Medien. Ich finde die Politik in unserem Land zwar verbesserungswürdig, aber verglichen mit anderen Ländern nicht schlecht. Aber unsere Medien. Es sind die Medien, welche das Volk verblöden (Um mal zum Topic zurückzukehren). Es sind nämlich die Medien, welche eine Hetze nach der anderen Hetze gegen alles starten. Es ist doch klar das so keine Politik mehr möglich ist! Für mich wirken die Medien im Moment wie die katholische Kirche im Bezug auf die Hexenjagd.
> 
> DORT liegt in der Tat viel im Argen. Das ist absolut richtig. Allerdings darf man da nicht die Bildzeitung als Maß nehmen. Aber das geht ja schon bei ARD und ZDF los. Keine schöne Entwicklung. Allein wenn ich diese "Kommentare/Hetzen" immer sehe dreht sich mir der Magen um.




Klar kann man nur Schimpfen und nichts nützliches tun. Genauso auch sich irgendwelchen Theorien hingeben und alles Ausblenden, was nicht zur eigenen Meinung passt. Und ja, mit den meisten in diesem
Forum kannst du keine solche "Diskussion" führen, da ist es kaum ein Wunder, dass fasst jeder Thread in dem Bereich schon auf der ersten Seite gesperrt wird.
"Normale" Politiker gibt es noch. Rene Stadtkewitz ist da ein Paradebeispiel, wie sich erst am Dienstag Abend gezeigt hat.

Tut mir leid, aber für einen riesen-Comment fehlt mir die Zeit.


----------



## Noxiel (13. Januar 2011)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Rene Stadtkewitz ist da ein Paradebeispiel, wie sich erst am Dienstag Abend gezeigt hat.


Der Geert Wilders Deutschlands? Soso, der "normale" Politiker, na zumindest setzt du ihn schon selbst in Anführungszeichen.


----------



## Shaila (13. Januar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Links? Naja, sagen wir zumindest weniger rechts. Der Spiegel ist zur Bild verkommen... die Zeit übrigens auch. Der feine Unterschied ist nur, dass sie es in klügeren Ausdrücken formulieren und nicht offenkundig Hetze betreiben.



Ich stelle die Behauptung auf das die überwiegende Schuld am politischen "Rumgezanke" auf die Medien zurückzuführen sind. Das reicht von der Bildzeitung bis zu den tagesthemen etc. in ARD und ZDF. Es sind meiner Meinung nach oft nicht die Politiker selbst Schuld. Oft, aber bestimmt nicht immer. Denn vieles wird schlicht und ergreifend von den Medien gesteuert. Sie heben einen Politiker in den Himmel und lassen eben so schnell einen Politiker in den tiefsten Abgrund fallen. Der Politiker selber ist machtlos. Die Medien kontrollieren die Politik. Und damit kontrollieren die Medien uns. Das ist für mich eine felsenfeste Tatsache. 

Wie soll man als Politiker denn Anders reagieren ? Wie, wenn jeder kleine Wortfetzen aufgepickt und in der Luft zerissen wird ? Man muss sich einmal ansehen, wie viel Meinungsmache z.B. in den "Tagesthemen" zu finden ist. Das Schlimme dabei ist, das viele das ofenbar ganz einfach hinnehmen und schon als normal erachten. Im Moment werden laufend neue Dinge um Wikileaks enthüllt, wo findet man das in den Medien ? Sagt mir wo ? Ja! zu Beginn gab es hin und wieder einen Bericht und danach ? Ich frage mich wieso nicht ? Gleichzeitig werden in vielen Ländern immer mehr Forderungen gemacht das Internet stärker zu kontrollieren (Stopp - Schilder lassen grüßen oder auch die Ukraine). Wie passt das zusammen ?

Ich stelle die Behauptung auf, dass Daten und Informationen einen größeren Stellenwert als je zuvor haben. Wer die Daten und Informationen kontrolliert, der kontrolliert die Politik und der kontrolliert auch uns. Deswegen bleibe ich dabei das die Hauptschuld für eine Vielzahl an Problem alleinig bei den Medien zu suchen ist und nicht bei der Politik, denn die Politik werden von einer Vielzahl an Medien nur als eine Art Schutzschild verwendet. Gleichzeitig will ich aber auch sagen, dass nicht jede Medienseite die mit sonst was für Verschwörungen und Informationen um sich wirft leichzeitig dann das Gelbe vom Ei ist. So nehmen eine Vielzahl an Leuten "Infokrieg" sehr ernst, obwohl es eine einzige Seite voller erfundenen Verschwörungen ist und das ganze mehr an eine Hetzseite in die genau umgekehrte Richtung erinnert, anstelle einer seriösen Medienseite.


----------



## Noxiel (13. Januar 2011)

Überleg mal wer in den Gremien der Rundfunkanstalten sitzt und dann sag' deinen Satz "die Medien kontrollieren die Politik" nochmal. 
Wir haben keine italienischen Verhältnisse und unsere Presse erscheint mir in meinen Augen noch als sehr ausgewogen und betreibt tatsächlich noch soetwas wie investigativen Journalismus. Solange es noch engagierte Redakteure gibt, sehe ich im Moment noch keine Probleme in der dt. Medienlandschaft. Wir haben links- und rechtsorientierte Medien und Printmagazine. Tageszeitungen und Reportagen, die jedwede Coleur vertreten.



> Es gibt in der Demokratie nicht nur eine Bringschuld der Politik, sondern auch eine Holschuld der Bürger. Wenn Wähler in einer Konsumentenhaltung verharren, anstatt sich für die objektiven Probleme der Allgemeinheit zu interessieren und sich mit den Vorschlägen und Maßnahmen der Politik wirklich auseinanderzusetzen, gerät die Demokratie auf Dauer in Gefahr” - Joachim Gauck


----------



## Shaila (13. Januar 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Überleg mal wer in den Gremien der Rundfunkanstalten sitzt und dann sag' deinen Satz "die Medien kontrollieren die Politik" nochmal.
> Wir haben keine italienischen Verhältnisse und unsere Presse erscheint mir in meinen Augen noch als sehr ausgewogen und betreibt tatsächlich noch soetwas wie investigativen Journalismus. Solange es noch engagierte Redakteure gibt, sehe ich im Moment noch keine Probleme in der dt. Medienlandschaft. Wir haben links- und rechtsorientierte Medien und Printmagazine. Tageszeitungen und Reportagen, die jedwede Coleur vertreten.



Das habe ich nicht abgestritten. Dennoch steht meine Behauptung für mich immer noch felsenfest. Und ob die Medien vertreten sind ist die eine Sache, in welcher Art sie vertreten sind ist die Andere. Und ja, das gewählte Zitat führt in Verbindung mit den Medien zu einer Vielzahl an Problemen, das ist meine Aufassung.


----------



## Noxiel (13. Januar 2011)

Medien steuern die Politik <---> Politik steuert die Medien. (auch wenn ich lieber von beeinflussen rede)

Du siehst das Paradoxon, in dem wir uns bewegen.


----------



## Shaila (13. Januar 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Medien steuern die Politik <---> Politik steuert die Medien. (auch wenn ich lieber von beeinflussen rede)
> 
> Du siehst das Paradoxon, in dem wir uns bewegen.



Ja, dennoch sehe ich die größere Schuld bei den Medien. Als Politiker muss man ständig darauf achten, was man sagt. Gut, das muss man wohl ohnehin, richtig. Aber die Politiker müssen ja schon richtig darauf achten blos nichts zu sagen, was Wähler verscheuchen könnte, weil die Medien diesen Punkt dann wieder sofort aufgreifen und in der Luft zerreisen. Sicher wirst du mir dann wieder mit der Mitschuld am Bürger kommen. Dem werde ich zustimmen. Als Bürger sollte man sich richtig über ein Thema informieren bevor man "Buh!" schreit, aber die Medien haben eine sehr wichtige Aufgabe in der Demokratie. Diese sollen die Bürger nämlich informieren und aufklären. Sicherlich will ich nicht abstreiten das sie diese Aufgabe auch immer noch erfüllen. Meiner Meinung nach aber nicht in ausreichender Form. Dazu kommt das diese Aufklärungssendungen oder Politikdiskussionen ziemlich oft zu den unmenschlichsten Zeiten gesendet werden. Sie werden immer in das Nachtprogramm verlegt und das kann es meiner Meinung nach nicht sein.


----------



## ego1899 (13. Januar 2011)

Buchtipp:

Niklas Luhmann
Die Realität der Massenmedien
<3


----------



## Shaila (13. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Buchtipp:
> 
> Niklas Luhmann
> Die Realität der Massenmedien
> <3



Naja, was soll ich dazu sagen ? Luhmann sieht die Massenmedien als ein System an, welches Realitäten erschafft und nicht manipuliert. Diese Behauptung halte ich einfach nur für ziemlich streitwürdig. Natürlich bilden die Massenmedien ein System, sie vermitteln uns allen ein gewisses Bild von der Welt, die sogenannte Realität. Was aber wenn diese Realität dann von Grund auf falsch ist und eine Manipulation somit garnicht mehr von Nöten ist ? Nun gut, man muss sich einmal vorstellen, die Massenmedien würden von hier auf jetzt "verschwinden". Dann wären wir zurück in der Geschichte vor der Erfindung des Buchdrucks. Dann ist für die Menschen das Realität was sie eben sehen oder von anderen hören.

Ohne die Massenmedien würde die Realität logischerweise um einiges Anders aussehen. Ich kann also nur zustimmen das Massenmedien Realitäten erschaffen. Aber wie gesagt: Echte oder falsche Realitäten ? Das ist doch hier die entscheidende Frage.

EDIT:

Mit anderen Worten: Für mich ist das eine Manipulation, was er nicht als solche ansieht.


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Januar 2011)

Da die Massenmedien und Wikileaks krass gegensätzlich positioniert sind, was die kritische Hinterfragung von Thesen und politischen Inhalten angeht, dürfte die Realität der Massenmedien kaum der tatsächlichen Realität ähneln.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (13. Januar 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Der Geert Wilders Deutschlands? Soso, der "normale" Politiker, na zumindest setzt du ihn schon selbst in Anführungszeichen.



Ich wehre mich ihn mit Wilders zu vergleichen. Was nicht an Wilders, der ein echter Vorzeige-Politiker ist, sondern an Vergleichen von
Personen an sich liegt. Stadtkewitz ist selbst eine eigene Persönlichkeit und muss nicht mit fremden Namen geschmückt werden. Dafür
hat er selbst genug geleistet.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C67-rhAqWXs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



http://www.diefreiheit.org/offener-brief-an-die-politische-linke/

Stadtkewitz spricht zumindest noch offen aus, wo unsere Probleme liegen. Und im Gegensatz zum typischen Querulanten hat er auch 
Lösungen.

Und was Ungarn angeht...

http://www.budapester.hu/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=7466&Itemid=134&mosmsg=Ihr+Kommentar+zu+dem+Artikel+wurde+gespeichert%21+Wenn+Ihr+Kommentar+nicht+in+Zusammenhang+mit+dem+obigen+Artikel+steht%2C+wird+er+gel%F6scht.

Und ich darf zitieren: "Orbán ist zu über 50% vom Volk gewählt. Eine solche Legitimität soll erst mal irgend ein anderer Politiker in der 
EU vorweisen, ganz abgesehen von den EU Politikern, denen jede Legitimation durch das Volk fehlt."

Heute wird doch nurnoch schlecht geredet, der eine diffamiert den anderen. Das muss aufhören, genauso wie das Missbrauchen von 
Ämtern (Stichwort Sarrazin) oder das Abwürgen von nötigen Diskussionen, die die Schwäche der etablierten Parteien offenlegt.


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Januar 2011)

> Nur wenig unterscheidet sich die heutige „Anti“fa von der damaligen SA.





> Erschreckend ist aber die Tatsache, dass linke Nazi-Organisationen über verschiedene Fördertöpfe unseres Landes geradezu gezüchtet und politisch gedeckt werden.



Das darf nur ein Witz sein.



> Zur Vermeidung von Intensivtäterkarieren fordern wir die Verschärfung und konsequente Anwendung von Mindeststrafen. Wir stellen uns gegen Begriffe wie „Verbotsirrtum “ oder „Warnstiche “, da diese eine Verhöhnung der Opfer darstellen, die Arbeit der Polizei zunichte machen und das Vertrauen in den Rechtsstaat schwinden lassen.



Hobby-Juristen sind wohl auch darunter. Aber beim Hobby bleibts auch.





> *Verfassung*
> 
> Wir fordern eine Verfassung für Deutschland, die vom deutschen Volk beschlossen werden muss. Die Deutsche Verfassung soll die Bestimmungen des Grundgesetzes enthalten und um die Elemente der direkten Demokratie und die Festschreibung der deutschen Sprache als Landessprache erweitert werden.
> 
> ...



Ich will gar nicht aufzählen, wie viele Prüfungen das Bundesverfassungsgericht bei einem Antrag zu tätigen hätte.

Ich finde es echt interessant, dass diese Partei scheinbar ihr ganzes Programm von der Linkspartei abgeschrieben hat, teilweise fast 1:1. Bis auf den Teil mit dem Zuwanderungsstop und der Islamismusbekämpfung. Den haben sie von der CDU abgeschrieben. Und dann diese Auffassung, alles links von der FDP sei sozialistisch.


Ernst nehmen kann man diese Partei nicht.


----------



## Noxiel (13. Januar 2011)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Stadtkewitz spricht zumindest noch offen aus, wo unsere Probleme liegen. Und im Gegensatz zum typischen Querulanten hat er auch
> Lösungen.


Quasseln kann er wir ein Großer, das stimmt. Schaumschläger hätte meine Oma sowas früher genannt. (Gott hab sie seelig)
Und Lösungen anbieten, ohne den Weg dahin zu beschreiben ist nicht besonders innovativ. Wer das Parteiprogramm durchliest und nicht wenigstens einmal schmunzeln muß, hat nicht richtig gelesen meiner Meinung nach. 
Liest sich alles unheimlich toll, aber er präsentiert keine Lösungswege. Allein seine Pläne zur Schulbildung oder dem Umsturz des Gesundheitswesen kann er doch garnicht bezahlen. Um das zu verschleiern, spricht er die Finanzierung auch garnicht erst an.

Das er mit diesem Pamphlet, das eigentlich für das Papier zu schade ist, auf dem es gedruckt ist, dennoch Zuspruch erhält liegt einfach daran, dass er die konfusen und diffusen Ängste der Bürger aufgreift und ganz einfache und simple Lösungen präsentiert. Liest sich alles ganz toll und überzeugend einfach. Realpolitik ist davon aber weit entfernt. 



ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Und was Ungarn angeht...
> 
> http://www.budapeste...+er+gel%F6scht.
> 
> ...


Lukaschenko ist auch "demokratisch" gewählt worden, sagt das irgendetwas über seine Fähigkeiten oder seine Legitimität aus? Ich will Ungarn nicht mit Weissrussland vergleichen, aber Orban geht mit seinem Mediengesetz in die falsche Richtung. In eine repressive und zensierende Art mit den Medien umzugehen, weil man Angst vor dem Echo hat, ist zurecht von der EU getadelt worden.



ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Heute wird doch nurnoch schlecht geredet, der eine diffamiert den anderen. Das muss aufhören, genauso wie das Missbrauchen von
> Ämtern (Stichwort Sarrazin) oder das Abwürgen von nötigen Diskussionen, die die Schwäche der etablierten Parteien offenlegt.


Opposition ist deswegen so einfach, weil man kritisieren kann ohne Lösungen zu zeigen.


----------



## Zangor (13. Januar 2011)

Eine dumme Bevölkerung lässt sich nunmal leichter regieren als wie eine intelligente. Leute die Entscheidungen hinterfragen machen Probleme, Leute die zu Hause vor der Glotze hängen und RTL2 schauen machen die nicht. Da viel Industrie in andere Länder ausgelagert wird, lassen sich die Defizite an Fachkräften die dadurch entstehen leicht mit dem einen oder anderen Programmierer aus Indien ausgleichen. Deutschland ist die 3. Welt von morgen.


----------



## Jester (13. Januar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Da die Massenmedien und Wikileaks krass gegensätzlich positioniert sind, was die kritische Hinterfragung von Thesen und politischen Inhalten angeht, dürfte die Realität der Massenmedien kaum der tatsächlichen Realität ähneln.



Eigentlich sind die hier so verteufelten Massenmedien geradezu vorbildlich im Aufdecken unzähliger Skandale der letzten Jahrzehnte. Afghanistan, Irakkrieg, Guantanamo, unzählige weitere kleinere Skandale, all diese Vertuschungs- und Lügenkonstrukte wurden durch die freie Presse demaskiert.
Dass darauf oft keine genügende Bestrafung der Verfehlungen einherging ist kein Problem der Medien. Und wo sind Wikileaks und "Massenmedien" gegensätzlich positioniert? Nur weil die Massenmedien sich noch ein stückweit an bestimmte Moralleitlinien ihrer Zunft halten und nicht alles drucken, was ihnen in die Pfoten gerät 
(wie z.b. die B*LD-zeitung *hust*), da sie oftmals auch einfach nicht die Kapazitäten zur Veröffentlichung von zigtausend Dokumenten haben, dann aber ausführlich und präzise berichten, sobald die Dokumente an anderer Stelle veröffentlicht sind, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass die Medien korrumpiert sind und nurnoch ein Sündenpfuhl der barbarischen Politik unserer Zeit ist. 
Auch wenn das in das Weltbild vieler verwöhnter Bürger der ersten Welt passen mag.


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. Januar 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> Eigentlich sind die hier so verteufelten Massenmedien geradezu vorbildlich im Aufdecken unzähliger Skandale der letzten Jahrzehnte. Afghanistan, Irakkrieg, Guantanamo, unzählige weitere kleinere Skandale, all diese Vertuschungs- und Lügenkonstrukte wurden durch die freie Presse demaskiert.
> Dass darauf oft keine genügende Bestrafung der Verfehlungen einherging ist kein Problem der Medien. Und wo sind Wikileaks und "Massenmedien" gegensätzlich positioniert? Nur weil die Massenmedien sich noch ein stückweit an bestimmte Moralleitlinien ihrer Zunft halten und nicht alles drucken, was ihnen in die Pfoten gerät
> (wie z.b. die B*LD-zeitung *hust*), da sie oftmals auch einfach nicht die Kapazitäten zur Veröffentlichung von zigtausend Dokumenten haben, dann aber ausführlich und präzise berichten, sobald die Dokumente an anderer Stelle veröffentlicht sind, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass die Medien korrumpiert sind und nurnoch ein Sündenpfuhl der barbarischen Politik unserer Zeit ist.
> Auch wenn das in das Weltbild vieler verwöhnter Bürger der ersten Welt passen mag.



Ach du schon wieder. Du drehst mal wieder die Worte herum. Ich habe weder von Sündenpfuhl gesprochen, noch von Korruption sondern lediglich gesagt, dass die kritische Hinterfragung bei den Medien sehr zu wünschen übrig lässt, da schafft Wikileaks Abhilfe. Und genau das meine ich mit Positionierung. Weiß jetzt nicht, was daran so schwer zu verstehen ist und man wieder mit der Verschwörungstheoretiker-Keule anrücken muss. Ich habe in der freien Presse erst durch Wikileaks erfahren, was die US-Botschafter so denken. Die Sache mit dem Spionagesatelitten durch die USA und Deutschland ist auch interessant. So was wäre mal eine Enthüllung. Und auf die geplante Veröffentlichung über die Bank of America freue ich mich schon.

Aber heutzutage ist es ja schon eine Story, wenn ein C-Promi mal wieder eine Brustwarze blitzen lässt oder eine Affäre hat.



> Da viel Industrie in andere Länder ausgelagert wird, lassen sich die Defizite an Fachkräften die dadurch entstehen leicht mit dem einen oder anderen Programmierer aus Indien ausgleichen. Deutschland ist die 3. Welt von morgen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Den Fachkräftemangel gibt es ja in dem Sinne nicht. Wir haben genug Ingenieure. Aber wer investiert 13 Jahre Schule und über fünf Jahre Studium, verbunden mit einem 5-stelligen Schuldenberg (sofern man keine reichen Eltern hat), nur um dann als Ingenieur bei einer Zeitarbeitsfirma für 1900 Euro zu sitzen? Klar gehen die ins Ausland. Dann holt man eben den Ausländer, der noch über die Hälfte der Kohle froh ist.


----------



## Jester (14. Januar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ach du schon wieder. Du drehst mal wieder die Worte herum. Ich habe weder von Sündenpfuhl gesprochen, noch von Korruption sondern lediglich gesagt, dass die kritische Hinterfragung bei den Medien sehr zu wünschen übrig lässt, da schafft Wikileaks Abhilfe. Und genau das meine ich mit Positionierung. Weiß jetzt nicht, was daran so schwer zu verstehen ist und man wieder mit der Verschwörungstheoretiker-Keule anrücken muss. Ich habe in der freien Presse erst durch Wikileaks erfahren, was die US-Botschafter so denken. Die Sache mit dem Spionagesatelitten durch die USA und Deutschland ist auch interessant. So was wäre mal eine Enthüllung. Und auf die geplante Veröffentlichung über die Bank of America freue ich mich schon.



Ja, sicher, ich habe das überzogen dargestellt und es auch nicht auf deine Ausagen bezogen. Eher generell auf die ganzen Schreihälse, die alle paar Minuten den Untergang der freien Presse heraufbeschwören. 
Und was Diplomaten voneinander denken ist a. wirklich wenig relevant und b. auch ganz gut selbst zu erschließen! 
Das mit der Bank of America dürfte in der Tat interessant werden! 
Obgleich auch der Spiegel u.a. schon ausgiebig über die Machenschaften hinter den Kulissen der Bankenkrise berichtet haben.


----------



## Shaila (14. Januar 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> Ja, sicher, ich habe das überzogen dargestellt und es auch nicht auf deine Ausagen bezogen. Eher generell auf die ganzen Schreihälse, die alle paar Minuten den Untergang der freien Presse heraufbeschwören.
> Und was Diplomaten voneinander denken ist a. wirklich wenig relevant und b. auch ganz gut selbst zu erschließen!
> Das mit der Bank of America dürfte in der Tat interessant werden!
> Obgleich auch der Spiegel u.a. schon ausgiebig über die Machenschaften hinter den Kulissen der Bankenkrise berichtet haben.



Ich wehre mich dagegen als "Schreihals" dargestellt zu werden, wenn du mich denn meinst damit. Ich habe ausdrücklich betont, das die Massenmedien nicht von Grund auf böse sind. Das du mir hier vorwirfst den "Untergang der freien Presse" heraufzubeschwören ist absurd. Und was Ceiwynn sagt entspricht für mich ganz einfach den Tatsachen. Zugegeben, ich schaue nicht jeden Tag die Nachrichten im Fernsehen, aber die meisten wahren Enthüllungen sehe ich nicht im Fernsehen sondern eben bei Wikileaks. Im Fernsehen habe ich noch nichts über die Bank of America gesehen oder diesen Spionagesatelliten. Wieso?

Ich habe nicht vor die Massenmedien grundsätzlich zu verteufeln, ich finde nur das momentan eine gefährliche Entwicklung stattfindet, welche durch die Medien erst richtig angeheizt wird. Die Massenmedien bestimmen doch die Themen. Wo sucht sich denn der Bürger aus über was nun im Fernsehen diskutiert wird ? Aktuelles Beispiel ist der Dioxin - Skandal. Egal wo ich einschalte, wirklich überall nur noch Dioxin Skandal, da ist schon garkein Platz mehr für andere Sachen. Sicher so Themen sind vielleicht auch wichtig, aber wieso erfährt man z.B. nichts über die oben genannten Punkte ? Gibt es nicht noch andere Probleme in der Welt, abgesehen vom Dioxin - Skandal ?

Ich bin auch nur ein einfacher Mensch und ich durchblicke natürlich nicht die wahren Hintergründe von Wikileaks und Co. im Zusammenhang mit der Politik, aber für mich wirkt das im Moment wie ein einziger Cyberwar, wovon ich in den Medien in den seltensten Fällen etwas höre. Für mich ist das einfach viel bedeutender als das Dioxin Zeug. Ich meine ist es nicht...unglaublich, das man immer mehr über Angriffe auf ganze Regierungen via. Hacks hört (Halt nur nicht im Fernsehen selber oder nur selten) und wir hier den Dioxin Skandal breit treten wie sonst was.


----------



## Jester (14. Januar 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ich wehre mich dagegen als "Schreihals" dargestellt zu werden, wenn du mich denn meinst damit. Ich habe ausdrücklich betont, das die Massenmedien nicht von Grund auf böse sind. Das du mir hier vorwirfst den "Untergang der freien Presse" heraufzubeschwören ist absurd. Und was Ceiwynn sagt entspricht für mich ganz einfach den Tatsachen. Zugegeben, ich schaue nicht jeden Tag die Nachrichten im Fernsehen, aber die meisten wahren Enthüllungen sehe ich nicht im Fernsehen sondern eben bei Wikileaks. Im Fernsehen habe ich noch nichts über die Bank of America gesehen oder diesen Spionagesatelliten. Wieso?
> 
> Ich habe nicht vor die Massenmedien grundsätzlich zu verteufeln, ich finde nur das momentan eine gefährliche Entwicklung stattfindet, welche durch die Medien erst richtig angeheizt wird. Die Massenmedien bestimmen doch die Themen. Wo sucht sich denn der Bürger aus über was nun im Fernsehen diskutiert wird ? Aktuelles Beispiel ist der Dioxin - Skandal. Egal wo ich einschalte, wirklich überall nur noch Dioxin Skandal, da ist schon garkein Platz mehr für andere Sachen. Sicher so Themen sind vielleicht auch wichtig, aber wieso erfährt man z.B. nichts über die oben genannten Punkte ? Gibt es nicht noch andere Probleme in der Welt, abgesehen vom Dioxin - Skandal ?
> 
> Ich bin auch nur ein einfacher Mensch und ich durchblicke natürlich nicht die wahren Hintergründe von Wikileaks und Co. im Zusammenhang mit der Politik, aber für mich wirkt das im Moment wie ein einziger Cyberwar, wovon ich in den Medien in den seltensten Fällen etwas höre. Für mich ist das einfach viel bedeutender als das Dioxin Zeug. Ich meine ist es nicht...unglaublich, das man immer mehr über Angriffe auf ganze Regierungen via. Hacks hört (Halt nur nicht im Fernsehen selber oder nur selten) und wir hier den Dioxin Skandal breit treten wie sonst was.



Sorry für den Fullquote, bin zu faul einzelnes herauszusuchen. 
Auch dich meinte ich nicht! Ich meinte niemanden hier im Thread, da draußen in der bösen grauen Welt gibt es aber genug solcher Schreihälse.
Fernsehen ist nicht das Maß aller Dinge, dass dort nurnoch Blöd-TV läuft dürfte bekannt sein. In seriöseren Medien wie z.b. dem Spiegel ( Ich hab jetzt KEINE Lust auf ne Diskussion über den Spiegel, es ist nur ein Beispiel!) wird sehr wohl über die Hintergründe von Finanzkrise und Ähnlichem berichtet. 

Auch über den "Cyberwar" wird genug berichtet, halt nicht auf RTL o.ä. Und der Zuschauer bestimmt insofern das Sendeprogramm, als dass er fernschaut. Das heutige Programm ist direkt aus den Einscaltquoten abgeleitet. Das Volk wird also dümmer, wie wir in diesem Thread schon festgestellt haben, die Medien bleiben aber unabhängig und frei, Blöd-TV mal ausgenommen..


----------



## Shaila (14. Januar 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> Sorry für den Fullquote, bin zu faul einzelnes herauszusuchen.
> Auch dich meinte ich nicht! Ich meinte niemanden hier im Thread, da draußen in der bösen grauen Welt gibt es aber genug solcher Schreihälse.
> Fernsehen ist nicht das Maß aller Dinge, dass dort nurnoch Blöd-TV läuft dürfte bekannt sein. In seriöseren Medien wie z.b. dem Spiegel ( Ich hab jetzt KEINE Lust auf ne Diskussion über den Spiegel, es ist nur ein Beispiel!) wird sehr wohl über die Hintergründe von Finanzkrise und Ähnlichem berichtet.
> 
> *Auch über den "Cyberwar" wird genug berichtet,* halt nicht auf RTL o.ä. Und der Zuschauer bestimmt insofern das Sendeprogramm, als dass er fernschaut. Das heutige Programm ist direkt aus den Einscaltquoten abgeleitet. Das Volk wird also dümmer, wie wir in diesem Thread schon festgestellt haben, die Medien bleiben aber unabhängig und frei, Blöd-TV mal ausgenommen..



Da würde ich jetzt gerne die Sender + die Sendezeiten darüber wissen, wo dann wahrscheinlich irgend ein Nachtprogramm hinten bei rum kommen wird. Wieso finden z.B. so Diskussionsrunden immer nur spät Abends statt ? Da schläft ein Großteil des arbeitenden Volkes, was soll sowas dann bringen ? Ich weiss das berichtet und aufgeklärt wird, über Finanzkrise und Co. habe ich mittlerweile mehr als genug gesehen. Die wichtige Frage ist für mich: 

1. Wie viel Wahrheit ist immer dran
2. Zu welcher Uhrzeit wird sowas gesendet
3. Auf welchem Sender wird das gesendet


----------



## Aeonflu-X (18. Januar 2011)

iPad-Hype im Bundestag 

*"Zuerst war es unerwünscht, jetzt hat es fast jeder Zweite: Das iPad ist das neue Lieblingsspielzeug der Bundestagsabgeordneten. Doch nicht jedem Politiker passt die Technik-Revolution im Parlament. Es gibt erste Klagen.*"

..

Das Schöne für die Abgeordneten: Anders als die meisten Bürger bekommen sie das Gerät kostenlos. Die Bundestagsverwaltung erstattet den Parlamentariern die Anschaffungskosten, so wie bei anderen Arbeitsgeräten wie Handys oder Kugelschreibern auch. So sehen es die internen Regelungen vor. Je nach Ausstattung liegen die Kosten zwischen 499 und 799 Euro.

..

Dies bedarf keines weiteren Kommentars.
Dieses Land ist einfach nur lächerlich.


----------



## Jester (18. Januar 2011)

Wer sein Leben voll und ganz dem Dienst für den Staat widmet hat das wohl doch verdient. Zumal es auch uns Bürgern nützt, wenn unsere Vertreter schnell und einfach ihre Termine usw. managen können.
Mag etwas zu positiv ausgedrückt sein, es gibt sicher schwarze Schafe im Bundestag.


----------



## Shaila (18. Januar 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> Wer sein Leben voll und ganz dem Dienst für den Staat widmet hat das wohl doch verdient. Zumal es auch uns Bürgern nützt, wenn unsere Vertreter schnell und einfach ihre Termine usw. managen können.
> Mag etwas zu positiv ausgedrückt sein, es gibt sicher schwarze Schafe im Bundestag.



Die verdienen ja wohl mehr als genug. Gerade der Ministerberuf ist der best bezahlte Beruf in Deutschland.

EDIT: Damit meine ich auch die Abgeordneten.


----------



## Jester (18. Januar 2011)

Sie verdienen garnichts. Sie kriegen Diäten. Und sicher sind diese "Aufwandsentschädigungen" nicht knausrig, aber wer soviel leistet wie die Abgeordneten usw. darf meiner Meinung nach auch gut bezahlt werden.


----------



## Silenzz (18. Januar 2011)

Natürlich sollen sie gut bezahlt werden, aber ich meine, die kriegen ein iPad das zwischen 500 und 800&#8364;uro kostet vom Staat bezahlt, bei 600 Abgeordneten ist das ein ganz schönes Sümmchen. Warum also können sie bei ihren nennen wir sie, üppige Diäten, diese Dinger nicht selbst zahlen? Und wenn so etwas wirklich so dringend notwendig ist, gibt es immer noch preisgünstigere Varianten von der Konkurrenz die in etwa das selbe leistet inzwischen.


----------



## Olliruh (18. Januar 2011)

Dreh den Swag auf !!  

Mehr sag ich nicht dazu


----------



## Jester (18. Januar 2011)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Natürlich sollen sie gut bezahlt werden, aber ich meine, die kriegen ein iPad das zwischen 500 und 800€uro kostet vom Staat bezahlt, bei 600 Abgeordneten ist das ein ganz schönes Sümmchen. Warum also können sie bei ihren nennen wir sie, üppige Diäten, diese Dinger nicht selbst zahlen? Und wenn so etwas wirklich so dringend notwendig ist, gibt es immer noch preisgünstigere Varianten von der Konkurrenz die in etwa das selbe leistet inzwischen.



Ob sie jetzt ein Dienstblackberry bezahlt kriegen oder ein Dienst-Ipad... ich seh da kein Unterschied. Und viel ist das im Vergleich zu anderen Kosten nicht, z.b. den Millionen, die jedes Jahr rausgeworfen werden, weil immernoch einige Ministerien wie die letzten Dorfdeppen in Bonn rumhocken und die Mitarbeiter hin- und herfliegen müssen. Da find ich nen Ipad sinnvoller


----------



## Berserkerkitten (18. Januar 2011)

Auf die Gefahr hin, mich unbeliebt zu machen: Hier geht's schon seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr um das ursprüngliche Thema und politische Diskussionen haben hier eigentlich auch nix verloren. Daseinsberechtigung dieses Threads?


----------



## Doofkatze (18. Januar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Auf die Gefahr hin, mich unbeliebt zu machen: Hier geht's schon seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr um das ursprüngliche Thema und politische Diskussionen haben hier eigentlich auch nix verloren. Daseinsberechtigung dieses Threads?



Vorhanden, danke der Nachfrage.

Meines Erachtens nach sind Massenmedien + Politik und deren Manipulation in Bezug auf (Über)konsum (siehe "jeder Abgeordnete will ein Ipad und kriegt es gesponsert") durchaus noch als Randthema anzusiedeln.

Trotzdem muss auch ich langsam nochmal zur Ordnung rufen.

Wir sollten uns jetzt zumindest nicht auf die Diskussion einlassen, ob Politiker ihr Geld wert sind, da wir sonst weiter abschweifen, obwohl es immer noch zur Idiokratie (Herrschaft der Dummen) passen könnte


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. Januar 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> Sie verdienen garnichts. Sie kriegen Diäten. Und sicher sind diese "Aufwandsentschädigungen" nicht knausrig, aber wer soviel leistet wie die Abgeordneten usw. darf meiner Meinung nach auch gut bezahlt werden.



Ist ja echt eine Leistung von der Regierung, kaum ein Gesetz zustande zu bringen, das nicht gleich wieder vom Bundesverfassungsgericht kassiert wird. Das Gehalt liegt übrigens bei 7300 Euro ungefähr, dazu kommen noch Vorträge, Nebenjobs etc. Gerade bei der FDP und CDU kann man wohl davon ausgehen, dass da auch bei den Hinterbänklern weit über 10.000 monatlich rausspringen. Der deutsche Durchschnittsverdiener liegt bei 1800, aber arbeitet sicher nicht weniger. Dazu gibt es übrigens in Berlin für jeden Abgeordneten einen Dienstwagen-Service und die Anwesenheit wird eh nicht kontrolliert. Guck dir mal die Protokolle vom Bundestag an, die meisten tanzen da doch nur ein mal im Monat zu einer Versammlung an. 

Die Bezahlung wäre okey, wenn man sagen würde: Keine Nebenjobs. Wer im Parlament sitzt, soll sich auch gefälligst nur um die Politik kümmern.


----------



## Jester (19. Januar 2011)

Genau wird keiner von uns sagen können, inwieweit die Bezahlung der Politiker angemessen ist oder nicht, darum lass uns darüber nicht streiten.
Was mich aber vielmehr aufregt als ein paar Ipads und mich auch vollends an eine Idiocracy glauben lässt ist dies hier:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kMpNa92uqi0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Deutschland, Land der Dichter und Denker, was ist aus dir geworden? :'(


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (19. Januar 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> Genau wird keiner von uns sagen können, inwieweit die Bezahlung der Politiker angemessen ist oder nicht, darum lass uns darüber nicht streiten.
> Was mich aber vielmehr aufregt als ein paar Ipads und mich auch vollends an eine Idiocracy glauben lässt ist dies hier:
> 
> 
> ...



Warum steht da nicht Simon in dem Buch ?
Ich war auch mal Klassensprecher
Ich fühle mich ausgegrenzt und diffamiert


----------



## Shaila (19. Januar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Auf die Gefahr hin, mich unbeliebt zu machen: Hier geht's schon seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr um das ursprüngliche Thema und politische Diskussionen haben hier eigentlich auch nix verloren. Daseinsberechtigung dieses Threads?



Ein "Idiocrazy" und die Politik hängen unweigerlich zusammen und lassen sich nun mal nicht trennen. Das hier politische und ethische Diskussionen zum großen Teil von vorneherein unterbunden werden finde ich im Übrigen nicht nur fragwürdig: Ich finde es blöd.


----------



## Doofkatze (24. Januar 2011)

Meines Erachtens nach verbleibt immer noch die Frage, wie Bildung denn heutzutage auszusehen hätte (eurer Meinung nach) und ob wir dafür mehr Geld bräuchten oder nur eine richtige Geldverwendung?


----------



## Ceiwyn (24. Januar 2011)

Ein 1. Schritt wäre mal für ein bundesweites Bildungssystem zu sorgen. Derzeit haben wir 16 verschiedene. Dann muss die Lehrerbildung angepasst werden. Weg von dem Ba/Ma - Kram, weg von Internationalisierung und die Bildung voll auf den Bund anpassen.


----------



## Davatar (24. Januar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ein 1. Schritt wäre mal für ein bundesweites Bildungssystem zu sorgen. Derzeit haben wir 16 verschiedene. Dann muss die Lehrerbildung angepasst werden. Weg von dem Ba/Ma - Kram, weg von Internationalisierung und die Bildung voll auf den Bund anpassen.


Ein bundesweites Bildungssystem widerspricht doch keiner Internationalisierung o_O
Internationale Bildungssysteme find ich toll. Meiner Meinung nach sollte man, was man im Bologna-System gemacht hat, auch auf die Grundstufen ausweiten. Aber man müsste das alles auch so konsequent durchziehen, dass rudimentäre Dinge wie "gleichzeitiger Semesterbeginn" in allen Ländern gleich ist. Dann müssten die Lehrpläne entsprechend international angepasst werden, so dass ein Austausch in ein anderes Land auch wirklich einen Austausch bedeutet und nicht im einen Land "Ferien-Semester" und im anderen Land "Sklavenarbeit-Semester". Natürlich müssten dann auch die Lehrmittel international angepasst werden. Davon ausgenommen sind natürlich Lehrmittel, die auf entsprechende Regionen ausgelegt sind, wie beispielsweise Geschichte, Recht, etc.


----------



## Set0 (24. Januar 2011)

Wer entwickelt denn die Bildung? Es sind nicht die Politiker oder die Lehrer, es sind die Schüler! Was bringen denn die "schönen Worte" der Politiker, wenn das Material(die Schüler), welches durch diese Worte geformt werden soll, sich garnicht formen lässt?
Man braucht einen Klassenraum, einen Lehrer, die Einrichtung und das Material(Bücher, etc...) und Schüler, die bereit sind zu lernen. All diese genannten Punkte sind gegeben. BIS auf der letzte Punkt! Geld wird gebraucht um Bildung für die Jungend zu verschönern aber nicht zu ermöglichen.
Vor einer längeren Zeit habe ich eine Dokumentation gesehen, welche sich auf dieses Thema bezieht. In dem Falle war auch das Potential von Seiten der Regierung und die Möglichkeiten schon längst gegeben. Das Problem war aber, dass die Schüler diese Chance nicht genutzt haben oder gar nicht nutzen wollten. Mit solchen "Tatsachen" bauen sich diese Argumente doch auf, dass die Bildung eine neue Reform oder mehr Geld benötigen.

Vergleichen wir das mit einem Auto. Wieso Geld für die Reifen verschwenden, wenn das Problem an den Bremsen liegt. In der Hinsicht muss die Regierung mal kräftig auf die Bremse drücken. Das eigendliche Problem liegt ganz woanders, auch wenn die Regierung Angst hat, sich diesem Problem zu stellen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (24. Januar 2011)

Wie kommst du zu dem Schluss, dass wir keine lernbereiten Schüler hätten? Und seit wann ist das Material gegeben? Ich musste meine Bücher immer selbst kaufen und zusätzlich noch Papiergeld abdrücken. Einrichtung ist immer so eine Sache, in welchem Bundesland man sich befindet.


----------



## Doofkatze (24. Januar 2011)

Ich denke ein Fehler ist oftmals, das die Lehrer mehr oder weniger durch ihre Prüfungen rutschen und man hinterher einen 30jährigen vorgesetzt bekommt, der selbst nicht weiß, was er machen soll.

Ich habe viele, viele Referendare in der ganzen Schulzeit erlebt, die alle ihre Macken hatten.

Zuerst hat man da immer diese wahren dominanten Lehrer dabei, die jeden einzelnen Schüler während der Stunden ansprechen, wach halten, doofe Kommentare abgeben und eine Lösung der Aufgabe präsentieren, wo nur 5% angeschrieben wird (mit ekelhafter Schrift) und den Rest erklären.
Auch als eher stillerer Typ (wie ich) wird man da immer gezwungen, seine Lösung darzustellen, was auf Dauer immer hilft.

Diese Leute sitzen dann im Ausschuss und haben öfter Referendare dabei, die sich das Schauspiel anschauen.

Dann kommen diese Referendare dran, die kaum fließend vor der Klasse sprechen können, Tafelbilder malen, selbsterklärende Lösungen vorlegen + nachsprechen und die entweder nur Grundlagen erklären oder nur Sonderfälle, wo man aber nie eine Grundlage mal hört und hinterher in der Arbeit dumm da sitzt. In anderen Fällen kommt es dann vor, das man eben mit den Hilfen dieses Lehrers alle Fallen umgehen kann, aber in der Praxis unbrauchbar wird, da man es anders gelernt hat.

Aufgrund von Gruppentischen und Fotos, die ans Thema heranführen und wenigen guten Schülern, die dann die Referendare aus der Gruppenarbeit präsentieren, werden diese Lehrer dann eingestellt und stehen vor uns.
Sie haben nur ihre Lösungsbücher, müssen die Lösungen während der Stunde selbst nachrechnen und korrigieren und es endet jede Stunde damit, das man gewisse Sachen beim ehemaligen Fachlehrer nochmal besser nachfragt.

Dann das Material. Wenige Lehrer, die versucht haben, etwas zusammenzufassen, um es den Schülern beizubringen und es als Buch veröffentlicht haben, wo jeder Fachlehrer (oben genannte Ältere) an der Tafel dann die richtigen Lösungen präsentieren, weil die Aufgaben bzw. Lösungen so schlecht gestellt sind oder schlichtweg überholt sind, weil mal wieder nur Jahreszahlen geändert wurden.

Natürlich fehlt ihnen Erfahrung und auch etwas Ruhe, aber wir Schüler haben doch darunter zu leiden. Es kann nicht sein, das der Steuerberater, bei dem man eine ausbildungsbegleitende Maßnahme hat, ein Thema innerhalb von 2 Stunden wiedergeben kann und weiterkommt als der Lehrer, der es seit einem Jahr vergeblich versucht. Natürlich hatten wir auch hier wieder Vorwissen nur durch den Lehrer bekommen, aber dieser große Groschen ist nur durch einen Nichtlehrer gefallen, der als einer der wenigen dieses Thema voll verinnerlicht hat. Dabei ist das ja auch nur eins seiner Fachgebiete und nicht wie bei diesem neuen Lehrer der Hauptanteil seines Berufes.

Als Berufsschüler sind wir mittlerweile an Grenzen gestoßen, wo solche Lehrer nur noch "Begleiter" sind, einfach weil wir ihm was beibringen müssen, weil er nie im Steuerrecht gelernt hat, sondern eben nur BWL auf Lehramt. Da müssen wir dann darauf vertrauen, das die Arbeitgeber uns den richtigen Hintergrund bieten und die Unterrichtszeit wird dann genutzt, um sich in der Theorie mit diesem Wissen auseinanderzusetzen. Der Lehrer ist da nur noch Aufsichtsperson, die Lösungen aufgrund des Lehrertitels bestellen kann und uns Blätter kopiert sowie ein Rahmenthema vorgibt.


----------



## Shaila (24. Januar 2011)

Set0 schrieb:


> Wer entwickelt denn die Bildung? Es sind nicht die Politiker oder die Lehrer, es sind die Schüler! Was bringen denn die "schönen Worte" der Politiker, wenn das Material(die Schüler), welches durch diese Worte geformt werden soll, sich garnicht formen lässt?
> Man braucht einen Klassenraum, einen Lehrer, die Einrichtung und das Material(Bücher, etc...) und Schüler, die bereit sind zu lernen. All diese genannten Punkte sind gegeben. BIS auf der letzte Punkt! Geld wird gebraucht um Bildung für die Jungend zu verschönern aber nicht zu ermöglichen.
> Vor einer längeren Zeit habe ich eine Dokumentation gesehen, welche sich auf dieses Thema bezieht. In dem Falle war auch das Potential von Seiten der Regierung und die Möglichkeiten schon längst gegeben. Das Problem war aber, dass die Schüler diese Chance nicht genutzt haben oder gar nicht nutzen wollten. Mit solchen "Tatsachen" bauen sich diese Argumente doch auf, dass die Bildung eine neue Reform oder mehr Geld benötigen.
> 
> Vergleichen wir das mit einem Auto. Wieso Geld für die Reifen verschwenden, wenn das Problem an den Bremsen liegt. In der Hinsicht muss die Regierung mal kräftig auf die Bremse drücken. Das eigendliche Problem liegt ganz woanders, auch wenn die Regierung Angst hat, sich diesem Problem zu stellen.



Dem kann ich so nicht zustimmen. Die von dir genannten Probleme hängen zusammen und lassen sich nicht trennen. Modernere Bücher führen so z.B. womöglich zu größerer Lernbereitschaft. Das wäre so ein Beispiel. Natürlich gibt es dafür keine Garantie, aber ich halte es für wahrscheinlich. Ich finde es gewagt, zu behaupten alle Schüler wären "lernunwillig", würden sich nicht "formen lassen" und das dann als eine Tatsache zu verkaufen. Erst einmal ist es eine Tatsache das es unmotivierte, normale und sehr wissbegierige Schüler gibt. Es gibt keine Gruppe "Die Schüler" die man auf ein Feld zusammenfassen kann. Demnach kann man auch das von dir geschilderte angebliche Problem nicht so gelten lassen, da es ja nur auf die "unmotivierten Schüler" zutreffen würde.

Außerdem: Seit wann sollte man sich als Schüler "formen lassen" ? Ich fände es ehrlich gesagt so überhaupt nicht toll geformt zu werden. Bildung sollte viel mehr auf dem Grundsatz der persönlichen Entfaltung aufbauen und nicht auf einer "Formung". Durch Bildung sollten sich Persönlichkeiten maßgeblich entfalten können. So etwas ist doch enorm wichtig, wichtiger als irgend ein Schulfach. Ich sage es auch gerne noch einmal: Was nützt einem denn jemand, der ein Ass in Mathe ist, aber die Persönlichkeit eines Steines besitzt ? Die können dann nur an der Wirtschaftsfront verheizt werden und das war's dann. 

Bildung sollte nicht auf eine Stufe herabsinken, auf der sie wie eine Fabrikarbeit wirkt. Eine Fabrik wo man vorne das Rohmaterial (Die Schüler) reinsteckt und hinten dann das veredelte Produkt herauskommt, geformt ganz nach dem Willen des Staates. Das würde ich unter einem "Formen" verstehen. Ich kann deine Behauptung zwar nachvollziehen, aber dein Weg ist wohl mehr als eindeutig der Falsche. Es stimmt natürlich was du sagst: Der Lernwillen muss bei denen geweckt werden, bei denen er nicht gegeben ist.

Die Schüler müssen eben begreifen das Wissen etwas Erstrebenswertes ist. Aber dazu benötigt es andere Lernmethoden, welche ich weiter vorne in diesem Thread schon beispielhaft genannt hatte. Aber ich betone nochmal: Es muss viel mehr der Anreiz für die Schüler gegeben werden sich selbst "zu formen". Die Schüler sollten sich aber nicht "formen lassen". Wer lernen will, der hat Spaß am Lernen. Wer Spaß am Lernen hat, der lernt besser und effizienter. Das ist wissenschaftlich bewießen. Das ist der Weg den man gehen sollte, einheitlich jedoch, für das ganze Land. Denn das wäre dann endlich Chancengleichheit wie es in unserem Grundgesetzt steht. Durch die unterschiedlichen Systeme ist keine Chancengleichheit gegeben in ausreichender Form.


----------

